# Diablo 3: Crack für Offline-Modus zum Download veröffentlicht - illegal, Accountsperre droht



## TheKhoaNguyen (19. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Crack für Offline-Modus zum Download veröffentlicht - illegal, Accountsperre droht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Crack für Offline-Modus zum Download veröffentlicht - illegal, Accountsperre droht


----------



## Grownz (19. Juni 2012)

In wie fern ist der Crack illegal?? Dass das gegen die TOS von Blizzard verstößt ist klar, aber gegen welches Gesetz verstößt das?

So lange man das Spiel gekauft hat kann man mMn alles damit machen, so lange man andere nicht beeinträchtigt. Da man nicht online ist beeinträchtigt man andere nicht. Und daher kann Blizzard ja auch schlecht rausfinden, wer offline spielt xD

Oder welche Kristallkugeln setzt Blizzard ein um offline-Spieler zu erwischen?


----------



## MChief0815 (19. Juni 2012)

Warum sollte man gesperrt werden? Wenn es sich um eine Server Emulation handelt, muss man sich mit seinem Account nicht mal anmelden.... Bezweifle aber dass das Ding schon vollständig läuft. Die müssten ja alle Werte abgefangen haben oder eigene eingegeben haben (gab es auch schon bei der Beta).


----------



## Darthbrezel (19. Juni 2012)

Der Crack ist illegal, scheiße verdammt darauf wär ich im Leben nie drauf gekommen ! 
Das ding Funzt, allerdings stehen nicht alle quests zur verfügung und wer das ganze Cracken will darf die Regionen ändern etc, ziemlicher Aufwand das ding aufzuspielen...

Allerdings schön das sie die bösen Hacker sich um nen Offline Modus kümmern, wenns Blizz ja nich schafft ....


----------



## svennydob (19. Juni 2012)

Rechtliche Konsequenzen... Wenn ich schon sowas höre wird mir schlecht! 
Das will ich mal sehen, wenn sich paar 100.000 Leute den Crack ziehen, wie dann Blizzard "rechtlich" gegen diese vorgehen will. Die würden von den Richtern bloß ausgelacht werden, wie ich gerade über den Redakteur lache... "aus hoffentlich verständlichen Gründen verzichten wir auf eine Verlinkung"....... das wär jawohl der Gipfel, wenn ein Magazin anfangen würde Cracks bereitzustellen!


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2012)

Es wird doch wohl zu verstehen sein, dass die PCG sowas weder empfehlen noch verlinken kann und sich ausdrücklich davon distanzieren muss. Könnt ihr das wirklich nicht nachvollziehen? 
Und dass sie dennoch darüber berichten ist ja wohl auch klar. Das weiß bald eh jeder. So zu tun, als ob es das nicht gibt, bringt ja auch nichts. 
Also aus welchem Grund genau wird sich jetzt schon wieder darüber aufgeregt?


----------



## Briareos (19. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also aus welchem Grund genau wird sich jetzt schon wieder darüber aufgeregt?


Manche haben eben Spass am meckern um des meckern willens.
So sind sie halt ...


----------



## Jefim (19. Juni 2012)

Naja seien wir mal erlich, Blizzard hat selber Dreck am stecken. Und was die auf den Markt gebracht haben ist ebenfalls weit davon enfert fertig zu sein. 
Aber wens um den Onlinezwang geht .... kann man garnicht oft genug wiederholen: es wurde schon vor JAHREN klar gestellt, dass D3 eine dauerhafte Verbindung zu den B-net Servern benötigen wird. 
Wobei die wiederum gefailed haben, da es durchaus möglich war/ist zu "cheaten" und von der Sicherheitslücke, die zu etlichen Item/Goldausraubungen gefürht hatte, wollen wir garnicht erst anfangen zu sprechen...


----------



## Alexastor (19. Juni 2012)

Geil! Die beste Werbung für Cracks die ihr hier macht! DAS nenne ich guten Spielejournalismus. Oder einfach nur Klick-Geil. Bild-Niveau.


----------



## Metko1 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich versteh nich warum es Konsequenzen überhaupt geben kann wenn es sich auschlislich um eine Emulation handelt die nich Online argiert und schon garnich von Blizzard aufgespürt werden kann... das is genau das gleiche wie mit WoW servern die man Offline spielt und nich Hostet für andere
Blizzard kann soviel rummjammern und drohen wie viel sie wollen sie können nixdagegen ausrichten

es sei denn sie haben ein Spionage programm wie Origins das alle ordner scannt aber das is in diesem fall nicht 


und eigentlich PC games informiert leute über die existenz von dem Crack das is iwie schon sowas wie eine Werbung *hust*
könnte man vergleichen wie  wenn USA einen angriff plant auf iraq und nur nich weiss genau wo aber draufvorbereitet sein kann 

jetzt sicherlich werden  manche leser von pc games sogar dank dieser information nach dem Gecrackten spiel suchen oder wissen wo sie es sowieso finden können


----------



## DarthDevil (19. Juni 2012)

Metko1 schrieb:


> und eigentlich PC games informiert leute über die existenz von dem Crack das is iwie schon sowas wie eine Werbung *hust*
> könnte man vergleichen wie  wenn USA einen angriff plant auf iraq und nur nich weiss genau wo aber draufvorbereitet sein kann


das ist doch vollkommen unerheblich, jemand der spiele cracken würde, tut es sowieso, ob pc games nun davon schreibt oder nicht. solche leute wissen auch ohne das es hier steht, das es den gibt.


----------



## Frullo (19. Juni 2012)

Wo eine Nachfrage, da ein Angebot, so einfach ist das. Die Nachfrage nach einem Offline-Modus ist gross. Wenn Blizzard diese Nachfrage nicht erfüllen will, wird es jemand anders tun - und dieser jemand anders wird dementsprechend die Früchte ernten (statt Blizzard).

Im Zeitalter leicht veränderbarer Nullen und Einsen kann kein Software-Anbieter mehr diktieren, wie die Nachfrage gefälligst auszusehen habe (damit sie zum eigenen Angebot passt).


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn dieser anscheinend nicht vollständig ist, wie war das noch, der Kopierschutz von D3 ist unknackbar? Wohl eher nicht, aber Blizzard wird es egal sein, die sagten ja dass bei den Überlegungen zum Always-Online dieser als DRM überhaupt keine Rolle spielte, sondern nur aufgrund des Verhinderns von Cheats, Dupes usw. was ja auch ebenfalls hervorragend geklappt hat.


----------



## Metko1 (19. Juni 2012)

ja aber das erhöht trotzdem die anzahl an spieler die es holen werden so oder so is es dennoch werbung und werbung erhöht nun mal die anzahl an kunden


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2012)

Also wenn man nach all den Warnhinweisen vor der Benutzung sich immer noch von dem Crack angezogen fühlt. Ja, dann hatte der Artikel Werbewirkung. Aber das liegt dann wohl eher am Leser. 
Wenn mir jemand sagt: "Da gibt es das und das, aber es kann dir sehr schaden, wenn du das nutzt", dann sehe ich das als Warnung und nicht als Werbung. Aber manche ticken da offenbar anders.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2012)

@ Mothman

Hey, wo ist dein Ape-Fister hin ??? 
 Hol den mal schnell wieder zurück !


----------



## Metko1 (19. Juni 2012)

ja das stimmt aber es is ein zweischneidiges schwert es hat beide auswirkungen

man muss sich auch drauf einstellen das es anders gesehn werden kann


----------



## Sleipnir4 (19. Juni 2012)

"Cracks verstoßen gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen von Blizzard und können somit zu einer Accountsperre führen"

Wenn ich einen Account habe oder einen machen will, wofür brauche ich dann diesen Crack?


"ganz zu schweigen von möglichen rechtlichen Konsequenzen, die der Einsatz illegaler Software nach sich ziehen kann."

Welche denn? Cracks gibts nicht erst seit gestern. Gerichtsurteile über die Benutzung von Cracks einer Privatperson gibt es überhaupt nicht.
Wie wird da wohl das Strafmass aussehen?


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn mir jemand sagt: "Da gibt es das und das, aber es kann dir sehr schaden, wenn du das nutzt", dann sehe ich das als Warnung und nicht als Werbung. Aber manche ticken da offenbar anders.


Meinst du die angesprochene Accountsperre und rechtliche Konsequenzen? Wie soll das Blizzard mitbekommen und gegen was verstoße ich rechtlich damit, wenn ich einen emulierten Server starte?

Ich beziehe mich beim letzten Satz natürlich nur auf die Käufer von D3. Wenn es jemals jemanden gibt der rechtskräftig verurteilt wurde, weil er bei einem gekauften(!) Spiel einen Keks verwendet hat, lasst es mich bitte wissen.


----------



## abe15 (19. Juni 2012)

Ein erster Schritt also Richtung Serveremulation. Damit wird Diablo wohl bald endlich spielbar. Noch wird der Crack keine Alternative sein, aber das ist für mich schonmal ein gutes Zeichen... Ich kauf mir keinen Vollpreistitel, wo dann der Entwickler bestimmt wann ich spielen darf und wann nicht. 
Ich werd mit Crack zocken sobald es möglich ist und wenns mir gefällt wird das Spiel zwecks AH und MP gekauft, sobald der SP durchgezockt ist.


----------



## nolleX (19. Juni 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Wie wird da wohl das Strafmass aussehen?


 
Mindestens lebenslänglich!


----------



## smooth1980 (19. Juni 2012)

"Der Diablo 3-Crack ist freilich illegal und sollte von keinem Spieler ins Auge gefasst werden, der sich am Online-Zwang des Blizzard-Spiels ärgert. Wir verzichten an dieser Stelle aus hoffentlich verständlichen Gründen auf eine Verlinkung."

Dann hätte Ich an eurer Stelle gleich auf die News verzichtet. Aber klickgeil seid ihr gar nicht ?


----------



## golani79 (19. Juni 2012)

abe15 schrieb:


> [...]Ich werd mit Crack zocken sobald es möglich ist und *wenns* mir gefällt wird das Spiel [...] gekauft, sobald der SP durchgezockt ist.


 
Betonung auf "wenn" oder?
Und wenn es dir nicht gefällt? Kaufst es halt nicht und hast für lau gespielt ... bin stolz auf dich ...


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Juni 2012)

Der Emulator funktioniert bisher wohl in etwa mit dem Umfang wie auch der damalige Beta-Emulator:





> Man kommt zwar in Spiel rein und kann rumrennen, aber der Rest  funktioniert nicht. Das Anfangsequip fehlt, dadurch ist der Demon Hunter  unspielbar, weil keine Attacke ausgeführt werden kann. Quests  funktionieren auch gar nicht.
> Bin mit dem Barbar kurz rumgelaufen. Gleich die ersten Mobs droppen das  höchste Equip und dazu jeweils 1000+ Gold. Man kann dann auch über alle  möglichen Absperrungen drüberlaufen. Ohne Quests auch besser so, sonst  hätte man nicht viel davon. Sobald man dann aber irgendwo in nen Keller  reingeht, kommt man da nie wieder raus.


----------



## svennydob (19. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Betonung auf "wenn" oder?
> Und wenn es dir nicht gefällt? Kaufst es halt nicht und hast für lau gespielt ... bin stolz auf dich ...


 
Was machst du ihn so blöd an? Wenn's ihm nicht gefällt kauft er eben nicht, Problem damit? In Zeiten in denen keine Demos mehr released werden, sehen es viele Gamer als Möglichkeit die Spiele zu testen und nicht die Katze im Sack zu kaufen! Ferner sind die Blizzardmäuler schon längst vollgestopft und es geht munter weiter, siehe RMAH!
Ich meinerseits bereue es 60 € für D3 ausgegeben zu haben, die Beta konnte ich nicht spielen und habe mich so blind auf den ruhmreichen Namen verlassen und wurde schwer enttäuscht.


----------



## golani79 (19. Juni 2012)

svennydob schrieb:


> Was machst du ihn so blöd an? Wenn's ihm nicht gefällt kauft er eben nicht, Problem damit?



Jo, wenns jeder so machen würde, gäbs schon längst keine Spieleentwickler mehr ... tolle Einstellung.
Aber ich bin mir sicher, dir wäre es egal wenn man Arbeiten von dir nutzen würde, ohne dafür zu bezahlen ..


----------



## Oximoron12345 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich habs Original und finds Super 
.....

"Inwiefern der komplette Diablo 3-Umfang zur Verfügung steht, ist unbekannt."

 ->



> Ja, das Spiel ist - wenn man die Anleitung genau befolgt - spielbar. Dennoch ist es nicht ganz genau so, wie die Originale Version. Hier wird ein Server/Client lokal Emuliert und die Drops sind vorgegeben und nicht so wie beim Original zufällig. Das liegt daran, dass alles von den Blizzard-Servern kommt und man unmöglich alle Situationen und Drops abfangen kann.





> Die Monster droppen alle durchschnittlich 2000 Gold und nur rare Items und die 1. Quest am Tor geht nicht, weil keine Monster das Tor angreifen. Sie spawnen zwar aber die Quest wird nicht als abgeschlossen gekennzeichnet, da die Monster unendlich spawnen. Außerdem hat jedes Item total die sinnlosen Namen. Es scheint so als würde ein Generator einfach Items erstellen und aus Bausteinen einen Namen kreieren.
> 
> Es erinnert mich stark an WoW-Privatserver. Das Grundgerüst funktioniert aber Inhaltlich ist alles verbuggt und unspielbar.



Das sollte niemandem eine Sperre wert sein...


----------



## Sirius89 (19. Juni 2012)

Wieso macht ihr überhaupt ne News darüber?Ernsthaft.Achja,is ne Diablo 3 "News" und gibt Klicks.Macht ihr das jetzt auch für jedes andere Spiel das gecracked wurde?


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Jo, wenns jeder so machen würde, gäbs schon längst keine Spieleentwickler mehr ... tolle Einstellung.
> Aber ich bin mir sicher, dir wäre es egal wenn man Arbeiten von dir nutzen würde, ohne dafür zu bezahlen ..


 
Manche dummen Leute haben halt schon ne recht wirre Ansicht von Anstand und Moral.


----------



## Metko1 (19. Juni 2012)

svennydob schrieb:


> In Zeiten in denen keine Demos mehr released werden, sehen es viele Gamer als Möglichkeit die Spiele zu testen und nicht die Katze im Sack zu kaufen!


 
1. es gab eine Open beta und das is praktisch wie eine demo wenn schon nich besser 
2. es gibt immer noch Demos nur meist auf Konsolen oder portable konsolen zu finden
3. ich finds auch schade das es mansche nich für nötig halten eine demo version zu releasen
und zu allerletzt ja ich hab auch damit einen fehlkauf gemacht ob wohl ich die Beta getestet hab und mich vom Hype meiner freunde überzeugen lassen 

persöhnlich gesehn is das spiel nur grinden und auktionshaus bis stufe 60 macht es spaß aber man hat schon vorher nur ein wiederholtes spiel gefühl das ziemlich schnell langweilig wird
und hoffe mit Torchlight 2 wirds besser vorallem da es modbar is eigene klassen man sich machen oder downloaden kann^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juni 2012)

Es ist doch irgendwie ein Armutszeugnis und eine Bankrotterklärung für die ganze Branche, wenn die Warez-Szene mittlerweile dafür sorgen muss, dass die Spieler bekommen, was sie gerne möchten, ihre Freiheiten und Privatsphäre bewahrt bleiben und teilweise sogar für das bessere Spielerlebnis sorgen.

Wann wachen diese - sorry für den Ausdruck - Vollpfosten in der Spielebranche endlich auf und sehen, was sie mit ihrem ganzen DRM- und Online-Zwangkram eigentlich anrichten? Ich bin normal ein total ehrlicher Mensch und kaufe mir alles, aber in letzter Zeit macht man sich immer mehr Gedanken und denkt sich manchmal: "Warum kaufst du überhaupt noch Spiele, wenn du dafür auf die Fresse gehauen kriegst?" Man verliert durch die ganzen Maßnahmen doch komplett den Kaufanreiz. Da kriegt man eher Lust darauf, mal auf diversen Seiten zu gucken, ob's da nicht eine Version gibt, die man komplett offline spielen kann und ohne Gängelungen daherkommt. Und wenn bei mir langsam solche Gedanken herumschwirren - hab fast 1000 Original-PC Spiele - dann sieht man wie brach mittlerweile diese Branche liegt. Ich bin immer gerne bereit für ein Spiel zu zahlen, aber nicht mit so einem Scheißdreck. Da kann sich der Hersteller sein Spiel sonstwo hinschieben. Das musste jetzt einfach mal gesagt werden!


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (19. Juni 2012)

An alle Cracker: Genießt euren mit Cheatern und Hackern verseuchten offline-Modus, während sich die Online-Kunden über spannende Abenteuer ohne Dupes, Hacker und Cheater  freuen dürfen. Vielleicht lernen die Cracker dann endlich mal, dass so ein Online-Schutz Sinn hat, und bei Blizzard ist der echt effektiv, ich vertraue ihnen da völlig!




[/ironie]


----------



## wind1945 (19. Juni 2012)

Hi

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor den Cracker und Hackern. Laut Blizzard sollte der "online-Zwang" uns User schützen, damit kein Dupes Diablo 3 überschwemmen. Leider schaft es Blizzard auch nicht die Server stabil und offen zu halten. Der nächste Knaller ist der Patch und dieser soll ganz 10 std. brauchen, um aufgespielt zu werden. Mir ist das egal aber andere Leute haben vielleicht nicht so viel Zeit wie ich.

Gruß


----------



## billy336 (19. Juni 2012)

wow danke pc-games, wollte es mir gerade kaufen. wie geil ist das denn: pc-games informiert besser als die foren der cracker und hacker. wer also mal eine illegale version eines spiels haben möchte schaut einfach unter www.pcgames.de nach 
danke, jetzt 40€ gespart. 

wenn es bald nur noch sozial gaming und free to play mist gibt habt ihr euren beitrag dazu geleistet.

und jetzt zum crack:
nein, es wurde gestern nacht nichts neues released. es ist nach wie vor die selbe shice in der man keine kampaigne spielen kann, der bug verseucht ist und bestenfalls mit einem der ganzen miesen schlechten wow-privatserver mithält. selbst um sich einen eindruck vom spiel zu  machen empfehle ich eher einen gästeaccount, da kann man zumindest ein paar quest machen und jeden charakter reibungslos spielen bis zu einem bestimmten punkt.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juni 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Leider schaft es Blizzard auch nicht die Server stabil und offen zu halten.


Wann waren denn diesen Monat die Server nicht erreichbar oder stabil?



> Der nächste Knaller ist der Patch und dieser soll ganz 10 std. brauchen, um aufgespielt zu werden.


Aha.
Und das weiß man, weil Omas Putzfrau ihre Schwester, deren Mann hat nen Bekannten, dessen Sohn als Pizzalieferant beim Friseur des Chefs einer Firma anliefert, die neben dem Blizzard Hauptquartier steht?

Wie groß soll ein Patch eigentlich sein, damit das Aufspielen 10 Stunden brauchen soll?
Selbst der Cataclysm Patch von WoW, bei dem die Spielwelt zu gefühlten 75% umgestaltet wurde, war in unter einer Stunde erledigt.


----------



## wind1945 (19. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wann waren denn diesen Monat die Server nicht erreichbar oder stabil?
> 
> Aha.
> Und das weiß man, weil Omas Putzfrau ihre Schwester, deren Mann hat nen Bekannten, dessen Sohn als Pizzalieferant beim Friseur des Chefs einer Firma anliefert, die neben dem Blizzard Hauptquartier steht?
> ...


 
Zum Punkt Serverstabilität:

Ich kann mich einloggen ohne Probleme aber wenn ich mit meinem DH auf Inferno act2 zocke, dann kommen schon mal Lags vor. Wenn man dann mit einem Onehit down geht, dann geht MIR das auf die Nüsse.

Zu den Wartungsarbeiten:

Blizzard selber hat die Zeiten genannt  . Heute Nacht von 03:00 - 13:00 uhr, dass sind bei mir 10 std. und dann weiss man noch nicht ob es dann ab 13:00 uhr läuft.

Der nächste Knaller ist, dass die User mittlerweile extrem viele Kompromisse eingehen, damit sie spielen können. Wenn man was kauft dann sollte man es auch benutzen können.

Gruß


----------



## maxilink (19. Juni 2012)

manchmal müssen einem die online-redakteure von pcgames schon leid tun wenn man sich diese unterstellungen hier im forum duchliest ....man leute, sie wollten euch nur davor warnen sich den scheiß runterzuladen damit euer account mit euren hart erspielten charaktern nicht gesperrt wird ...aber selbst wenn man es nur gut meint finden manche personen hier noch iwelche verschwörungstheorien -.-


----------



## SlimKD (19. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht jetzt einfach so mal als Warnung für Leute, die noch nicht so lange im Netz unterwegs sind, oder sich mit cracks etc nicht so auskennen:

Wer jetzt einfach nach diablo 3 crack googlet sollte unter keinen Umständen einfach irgendetwas runterladen und/oder x-beliebige Links anklicken, sondern für die Recherche ein wenig Zeit und gesunden Menschenverstand investieren. Sonst sind eure Rechner in kürzester Zeit mit keyloggern oder bots infiziert.

Die bequemste Variante Diablo 3 zu spielen ist weiterhin, sich dem onlinezwang zu beugen! Seid bitte vorsichtig, bevor ihr etwas anklickt oder herunterladet, oder lasst es bitte gleich, wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seid!!!

Achja und bevor hier irgendwas kommt: Ich selber spiele gar kein Diablo und bin auch kein großer Fan von Blizzard-Spielen


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Juni 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> und jetzt zum crack:
> nein, es wurde gestern nacht nichts neues released....


 Blödsinn, bei vgfaq.com ist es nachzulesen, das von einer bekannten Gruppe gerade erst mit ausführlichen Tutorial released  wurde.
Ich verlinke die Seite besser nicht, da auch auf die Seite mit dem "Crack" verlinkt wird.

War übrigens bei dem Beta-Emulator am Anfang genau das gleiche, funktioniert nicht, leere Welt, nach kurzer Zeit wurden bereits 10-15% emuliert.

Aber manche sind halt einfach lernresistent.


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2012)

SlimKD schrieb:


> Sonst sind eure Rechner in kürzester Zeit mit keyloggern oder bots infiziert.


Genau, und dann kommen wieder Jammer-Threads,mein System läuft nicht stabil oder dieses Spiel läuft nicht oder mein Internet ist langsam. Dann sind auch wieder die Hersteller schuld.  

EDIT:
Ich finde es sowieso immer geil, wie man was gegen einen Onlinezwang haben kann, aber gleichzeitig irgendwelchen "Release-Groups" blind vertraut. Als ob die das aus purer Nächstenliebe machen.^^


----------



## Worrel (19. Juni 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Zum Punkt Serverstabilität:
> 
> Ich kann mich einloggen ohne Probleme aber wenn ich mit meinem DH auf Inferno act2 zocke, dann kommen schon mal Lags vor. Wenn man dann mit einem Onehit down geht, dann geht MIR das auf die Nüsse.


Ich bin zwar noch nicht auf Inferno, aber die meisten Tode gehen auf meine eigene Kappe, weil ich zu lang in hinterlassenen Giftgaswolken stehenbleib oä. Einen einzigen Tod habe ich durch Ruckler erlebt - das war aber auch direkt nach dem Laden des Levels und evtl. hat gerade AntiVir n Update gezogen ...



> Zu den Wartungsarbeiten:
> 
> Blizzard selber hat die Zeiten genannt  . Heute Nacht von 03:00 - 13:00 uhr, dass sind bei mir 10 std. und dann weiss man noch nicht ob es dann ab 13:00 uhr läuft.


Ähm - ja und? Ist mir doch wurst, wie lange Blizzard für das Aufspielen des Patches brauchen. Nebenbei werden da bestimmt auch irgendwelche Hardware Wartungen stattfinden, die im laufenden Betrieb nicht gemacht werden können.

Und was soll die Zeit, die Blizzard zum Aufspielen brauchen, mit der Zeit zu tun haben, die man selber zur Verfügung hat?
Beim Clientpatchen muss man ja am Anfang und am Ende dabeisein, aber ein Serverpatch kostet mich doch null Zeitaufwand. 

Oder sitzt du etwa die ganzen 10 Stunden vor dem Rechner und versuchst, dich einzuloggen, weil die Server ja evtl. schon um 9 Uhr wieder laufen könnten ...?  



> Der nächste Knaller ist, dass die User mittlerweile extrem viele Kompromisse eingehen, damit sie spielen können. Wenn man was kauft dann sollte man es auch benutzen können.


 Bei mir knallt nix - sprich: ich kann Diablo 3 seit Anfang des Monats problemlos nutzen. Und ich sehe auch keinen einzigen Kompromiss, den ich persönlich eingehen müsste.


----------



## Neo325 (19. Juni 2012)

20sek gegooglet und direkt gefunden !


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Genau, und dann kommen wieder Jammer-Threads,mein System läuft nicht stabil oder dieses Spiel läuft nicht oder mein Internet ist langsam. Dann sind auch wieder die Hersteller schuld.


 Ich habe übrigens noch nie Kekse verwendet, mein Internet war trotzdem vor kurzem noch extrem langsam und hatte laufend Verbindungsabbrüche. Von daher habe ich erhebliche Zweifel, dass das die Quelle für die Probleme von den meisten User hier ist.

Mittlerweile habe ich auch das Gefühl es gibt immer mehr Propaganda, deshalb rate ich jedem, keinen Forenbeitrag, News, oder was auch immer glauben zu schenken sondern, wie bereits SlimKD geschrieben hat, selbst recherchieren und seinen eigenen Verstand zu nutzen ist immer noch am besten.


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens noch nie Kekse verwendet, mein Internet war trotzdem vor kurzem noch extrem langsam und hatte laufend Verbindungsabbrüche. Von daher habe ich erhebliche Zweifel, dass das die Quelle für die Probleme von den meisten User hier ist.


Das bezog sich auch nicht speziell auf D3. 
Klar, es gibt viele Möglichkeiten warum das eigene Inet langsam ist. Aber das war auch nur ein Beispiel und ist für meine Aussage irrelevant.


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens noch nie Kekse verwendet, mein Internet war trotzdem vor kurzem noch extrem langsam und hatte laufend Verbindungsabbrüche. Von daher habe ich erhebliche Zweifel, dass das die Quelle für die Probleme von den meisten User hier ist.


Das bezog sich auch nicht speziell auf D3. 
Klar, es gibt viele Möglichkeiten warum das eigene Inet langsam ist. Aber das war auch nur ein Beispiel und ist für meine Aussage irrelevant.


----------



## Schalkmund (19. Juni 2012)

Ach Gott, wer tut sich denn sowas freiwillig an. Dieser Server-Emulator(Crack) ist wohl ungefähr genauso toll wie die ganz frühen WoW-Emus, Farbe beim trocknen zu zusehen ist ungefähr genau so spannend... viel Spaß damit.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (19. Juni 2012)

und mein internet war noch nie extrem langsam außer ich hab nen falschen proxy server erwischt und das obwohl ich schon seit über 10 jahren hin und wieder mal den ein oder anderen also alles cracke und hacke bis kein gras mehr wächst


----------



## wind1945 (19. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Oder sitzt du etwa die ganzen 10 Stunden vor dem Rechner und versuchst, dich einzuloggen, weil die Server ja evtl. schon um 9 Uhr wieder laufen könnten ...?



Hälst mich für doof , ja ? Ich habe dich schließlich informiert, dass das patchen so lange dauert. Zum Punkt Spielzeit ich versuche es dir noch einmal zu erklären. Es gibt vielleicht Leute die auf Wechselschicht gehen und nur jetzt am Mittwoch Zeit hätten Diablo 3 zu zocken. Verstanden ?

Zudem spielst DU erst seit anfang des Monats und du kennst garnicht die Releaseprobleme und die Probleme in Inferno und ICH musste kompromisse eingehen. 

Du kaufst dir doch auch nicht ein Auto, welches du bezahlst und du jetzt sofort nutzen möchtest, dann aber sagt dir dein Händler du kannst es erst in 2 wochen abholen? Wo ist der Sinn ?

Gruß


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir doch auch nicht ein Auto, welches du bezahlst und du jetzt sofort nutzen möchtest, dann aber sagt dir dein Händler du kannst es erst in 2 wochen abholen?


Ich weiß nicht, ich hab keinen Lappen und mir noch nie selbst ein Auto gekauft. Aber ist das bei manchen Neuwagen nicht sogar "normal", dass man Monate warten muss?!


----------



## billy336 (19. Juni 2012)

maxilink schrieb:


> manchmal müssen einem die online-redakteure von pcgames schon leid tun wenn man sich diese unterstellungen hier im forum duchliest ....man leute, sie wollten euch nur davor warnen sich den scheiß runterzuladen damit euer account mit euren hart erspielten charaktern nicht gesperrt wird ...aber selbst wenn man es nur gut meint finden manche personen hier noch iwelche verschwörungstheorien -.-


 
wasn das fürne bescheuerte warnung. als würde ich sagen: hey der und der verkauft dort heroin zu dem preis, also wesentlich günstiger als der und das zeug ist auch viel besser als bei dem, ABER lasst die finger von heroin, davon wird man abhängig und es ist sehr sehr schädlich^^

das einzige was man mit solchen news bewirkt ist: dumme kinder auf dumme ideen bringen


----------



## Metko1 (19. Juni 2012)

Im endeffekt kommt bei sowelchen erreignissen doch auch was gutes raus Entwickler oder die nächste generation von entwicklern wie zB. Notch oder Runic Games (Torchlight) draus lernt und spiele entwickelt die einen Positiveren effekt auf die Spieler haben werden und somit neue großartigere Firmen erscheinen^^

und hoffentlich nehmen sich auch sehr langlebende firmen ein beispiel was die user aufregt und was nicht


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> wasn das fürne bescheuerte warnung. als würde ich sagen: hey der und der verkauft dort heroin zu dem preis, also wesentlich günstiger als der und das zeug ist auch viel besser als bei dem, ABER lasst die finger von heroin, davon wird man abhängig und es ist sehr sehr schädlich^^


Nein, das wäre der Fall gewesen, wenn man das verlinkt hätte und mehr ins Detail gegangen wäre. Es wurden ja keine Tipps gegeben, wo man den Crack bekommt und wie am besten. Es wurde nur gesagt "es gibt einen neuen Crack, wir warnen davor den zu benutzen". 

Um bei deinem Drogenvergleich zu bleiben: Es gibt ja im Moment diese neue "Zombie-Droge", dieses "Badesalz". Soll man also nicht darüber berichten und jemand der zufällig damit in Kontakt kommt, ist dann ahnungslos?
Und jemand der eh Drogen nimmt, der hört davon so oder so.


----------



## DoctorDeathMV (19. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ich hab keinen Lappen und mir noch nie selbst ein Auto gekauft. Aber ist das bei manchen Neuwagen nicht sogar "normal", dass man Monate warten muss?!


 
Ich glaub´, das Gleichnis war anders gemeint. BESTELLEN kann ich ein Auto (genau wie ein Spiel auch) tatsächlich schon Monate vorher - ohne aber dafür relevant zahlen zu müssen. Wenn ich es dann aber ganz bezahlt habe und es auch vor meiner Haustür steht, möchte ich es gerne fahren. Und genau da kommen wir zu Diablo 3. Bezahlt ist es, vor der sprichwörtlichen Haustür steht es auch - nur vernünftig spielen kann der Kollege es offensichtlich nicht. Da ist dann sein Frust aus meiner Sicht offensichtlich begründet.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juni 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Hälst mich für doof , ja ?


Nein, ich versuche nur, deine Aussage: _"Der nächste Knaller ist der Patch und dieser soll ganz 10 std. brauchen,  um aufgespielt zu werden. Mir ist das egal aber andere Leute haben  vielleicht nicht so viel Zeit wie ich." _richtig zu verstehen.

a) Blizzard wird sicher nicht die Server offline stellen, dann sofort den Patch installieren und in der Sekunde den Server wieder online stellen, in der der Patch fertig ist. Sie brauchen also nicht "10 Stunden, um den Patch aufzuspielen", sondern "es finden 10 stündige Wartungsarbeiten statt, im Verlauf derer auch der Patch aufgespielt wird."

b) Dann spielt man halt einen Tag lang nicht D3. 
1. gibt es noch genug andere Spiele und 2. auch noch genug anderes Sinnvolle(re)s zu tun.



> Zudem spielst DU erst seit anfang des Monats ...


Sagt wer?
Ich schrob, daß es bei mir seit Anfang des Monats keine Probleme mehr mit D3 gab. Dabei bin ich seit dem Releasetag und hatte auch geflucht, daß die Server nicht gehen. Aber dann hab ich halt was anderes gemacht/gespielt.


----------



## Cicero (19. Juni 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir doch auch nicht ein Auto, welches du bezahlst und du jetzt sofort nutzen möchtest, dann aber sagt dir dein Händler du kannst es erst in 2 wochen abholen? Wo ist der Sinn ?


 
Äh... doch?!?! Noch nie selbst einen Neuwagen gekauft, oder? Neuwagen sind immer mit Wartezeiten verbunden, da die meisten Händler nur das Ausstellungsfahrzeug haben. Hinzu kommt, dass du dein Auto erst versichern und anmelden musst, etc. 

Über den Rest breite ich jetzt einfach mal den Mantel des Schweigens aus....


----------



## DoctorDeathMV (19. Juni 2012)

Übrigens ein Dankeschön an PCGames für die Info. Ich habe tatsächlich wegen meiner ausfüllenden beruflichen Tätigkeit weder Lust noch Zeit, regelmäßig nach News über Cracks etc. zu googlen und daher erfüllt diese Nachricht hier genau den Zweck, den sie erfüllen soll - mich als Leser zu informieren.
Ich mecker zwar öfter über die Qualität hier, aber die Jagd nach billigen Klicks würde ich speziell jetzt nicht unterstellen.


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube diese Auto/Software Vergleiche gibt es auch nur, weil es in Deutschland so viele Autohersteller gibt. Weshalb man nicht etwas naheliegendes wie z. B. Video-DVDs nimmt, da muss man übrigens soweit ich weiß niemals warten, würde ich sonst nicht verstehen.


----------



## wurzn (19. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Nein, das wäre der Fall gewesen, wenn man das verlinkt hätte und mehr ins Detail gegangen wäre. Es wurden ja keine Tipps gegeben, wo man den Crack bekommt und wie am besten. Es wurde nur gesagt "es gibt einen neuen Crack, wir warnen davor den zu benutzen".
> 
> Um bei deinem Drogenvergleich zu bleiben: Es gibt ja im Moment diese neue "Zombie-Droge", dieses "Badesalz". Soll man also nicht darüber berichten und jemand der zufällig damit in Kontakt kommt, ist dann ahnungslos?
> Und jemand der eh Drogen nimmt, der hört davon so oder so.


 
lest mal nicht so viel bildzeitung. das tut nicht gut.

öhm, ich sag mal so, wer offline spielen will, der pfeift evt sogar auf acban. blizzard benimmt sich wie früher halsabschneider, die irgenwelchen omas an der haustür was abschwatzen(mim kleingedruckten usw). und hier werden leute in die illegalität getrieben, weil sie sich des nicht antun möchten.  und für wen cracken kriminell is, der hat sonst keine anderen probleme, oder werte. 
das spiel ist sein geld nicht wert. genau so gut könnte man ne kaufwarnung aussprechen.


----------



## Chronik (19. Juni 2012)

"Der Diablo 3-Crack ist freilich illegal und sollte von keinem Spieler ins Auge gefasst werden"
sry das ich frage aber warum macht Ihr (PCGames) dann so eine News rein???


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> lest mal nicht so viel bildzeitung. das tut nicht gut..


Ich lese sicher keine BILD. Und du solltest doch selbst wissen, dass das keine Zeitung ist. 
Oder hälst du die BILD für eine Zeitung?* 

*das würde einiges erklären^^


----------



## mars22 (19. Juni 2012)

"Wir verzichten an dieser Stelle aus hoffentlich verständlichen Gründen auf eine Verlinkung"

Aber darüber berichten...


----------



## wind1945 (19. Juni 2012)

Hi

@ Worrel 

a) Dazu kann ich nichts sagen bin kein Mitarbeiter von Blizz. Ich kann nur das schreiben was ich gelesen habe.

b) Stimme Dir zu ! Ich habe ja geschrieben ( oder versucht ), dass das für mich kein Problem darstellt aber vielleicht für andere.

@ Alle

Das Beispiel mit dem Auto erstezt das mal mit nem Joghurt Becher vom Aldi. Denn ich hatte ein gebrauchtes Auto im Kopf. Ich hoffe man versteht mich.

Gruß


----------



## IlllIIlllI (19. Juni 2012)

finds richtig witzig wie sich die selben banhammerkiddys melden wie letztens beim fxaa mod


----------



## billy336 (19. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Nein, das wäre der Fall gewesen, wenn man das verlinkt hätte und mehr ins Detail gegangen wäre. Es wurden ja keine Tipps gegeben, wo man den Crack bekommt und wie am besten. Es wurde nur gesagt "es gibt einen neuen Crack, wir warnen davor den zu benutzen".
> 
> Um bei deinem Drogenvergleich zu bleiben: Es gibt ja im Moment diese neue "Zombie-Droge", dieses "Badesalz". Soll man also nicht darüber berichten und jemand der zufällig damit in Kontakt kommt, ist dann ahnungslos?
> Und jemand der eh Drogen nimmt, der hört davon so oder so.


 
nach dem großen geschreie nach eine offline-patch eine news mit der überschrift 
*Diablo 3: Crack für Offline-Modus zum Download veröffentlicht*

zu bringen bewirkt aber kaum, dass die leute sich davor hüten den crack herunterzuladen, sondern ganz genau das gegenteil. dass das illegal ist interessiert die doch herzlich wenig. das ist wie die zigaretten die verkauft werden mit der aufschrift: rauchen ist tödlich. wen interessierts? ihr macht einen dicken hinweis und 1mio leute mehr wissen es und suchen danach. hätte noch gefehlt: 

weitere informationen erfahren sie bei ihrer örtlichen cracker-gruppe... oder
um die rechte der cracker zu waren verzichten wir gezielt auf eine direkte verlinkung.

eine ausrede wie: wir haben ja keinen link gepostet ist bullshit.


----------



## wurzn (19. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich lese sicher keine BILD. Und du solltest doch selbst wissen, dass das keine Zeitung ist.
> Oder hälst du die BILD für eine Zeitung?*
> 
> *das würde einiges erklären^^


 
hehe, zombiedroge  aber diablo spielen....


----------



## l0l (19. Juni 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> "Der Diablo 3-Crack ist freilich illegal und sollte von keinem Spieler ins Auge gefasst werden"
> sry das ich frage aber warum macht Ihr (PCGames) dann so eine News rein???


 
Genau, deshalb berichten andere Medien auch nicht über bspw. Morde, weil die ja illegal sind und Nachmacher finden könnten. Clevere Argumentation.


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> hehe, zombiedroge  aber diablo spielen....


1. Hatte ich "Zombie-Droge" ganz bewusst in Anführungszeichen gesetzt. Bitte sage mir jetzt nicht, dass ich dir die Bedeutung von Anführungszeichen erklären muss.
2. Was hat der Vergleich mit Drogen (den ich nicht mal gestartet habe, auf den ich nur freundlicherweise eingegangen bin  ) mit dem Spielen von Diablo 3 zu tun?


----------



## Kerusame (19. Juni 2012)

toller bericht... das ist so als würd ich zu meinem 5jährigen sagen: 
"bier schmeckt klasse, und steht immer kistenweise bei uns im keller. niemand zählt wie viel bier noch da ist also merkt keiner wenn du dir eines nimmst. aber finger weg! das ist nix für dich! wenn ich dich beim biertrinken erwische......"


----------



## Dragontear (19. Juni 2012)

Die Leute werden es schon schaffen die Server gänzlich so zu emulieren, dass man offline spielen kann. Die Entwicklung solch eines Cracks stelle ich mir spaßig und spannend vor. ^^

Ich stehe dem positiv gegenüber, vorausgesetzt man hat das Spiel vorher gekauft. Wer also keine Lust auf Latenzzeiten und die ständige Verbindung zu den Servern hat, der kann entspannt zocken. Somit könnte man auch im SP Modus mit Cheats ein wenig auf die Kacke hauen. Soll ja Leute geben, die nachdem sie das Spiel durchgeschafft haben, mit Cheats noch ein wenig Spaß haben.
Aber vor allem wären die Latenzzeiten weg. Auf Inferno ist das echt ein Dorn im Auge, wie schon wind1945 gesagt hat. Springt die Latenz kurzzeitig während eines Bosskampfes oder in einer Monsterhorde, so ists gleich vorbei. Absolut ärgerlich!


----------



## patertom (19. Juni 2012)

respekt an die cracker. suabere leistung! auch wenn ich mir das drecksgame nicht saugen würde. das hat sich blizzard aber mal so richtig verdient.
außerdem finde ich, hat jeder ein recht, wann und wo zu spielen wo er will und nicht auf diese behinderten server von blizzard angewiesen zu sein, die funktionieren wenn sie mal bock haben. (ok, jetzt ists ja besser geworden


----------



## patertom (19. Juni 2012)

und toll, dass pcgames auch noch werbung dafür macht^^ ich würde sowas nicht machen als seriöse seite. fehlt nur noch der link. aber den brauchts eigentlich hier ned. wer fleissig sucht, der wird schon finden. ich wette, dass gibts bei google schon lange als vorschlag, wenn man die ersten buchstaben eingibt^^


----------



## kicks (19. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Genau, und dann kommen wieder Jammer-Threads,mein System läuft nicht stabil oder dieses Spiel läuft nicht oder mein Internet ist langsam. Dann sind auch wieder die Hersteller schuld.


Dazu braucht es keinen Crack. Diablo3 stürzt bei mir regelmässig mit einer Fehlermeldung alle 1 bis 2 Stunden ab.



> EDIT:
> Ich finde es sowieso immer geil, wie man was gegen einen Onlinezwang haben kann, aber gleichzeitig irgendwelchen "Release-Groups" blind vertraut. Als ob die das aus purer Nächstenliebe machen.^^


 Ja die Release Groups machen das, um Keylogger und Bots zu installieren. Selten so gelacht


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2012)

kicks schrieb:


> Dazu braucht es keinen Crack. Diablo3 stürzt bei mir regelmässig mit einer Fehlermeldung alle 1 bis 2 Stunden ab.


Das tut mir leid für dich. Bei mir passiert das nicht.



kicks schrieb:


> Ja die Release Groups machen das, um Keylogger und Bots zu installieren. Selten so gelacht


Da legst du mir die Worte in den Mund. Das habe ich nicht geschrieben.


----------



## kicks (19. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Nein, das wäre der Fall gewesen, wenn man das verlinkt hätte und mehr ins Detail gegangen wäre. Es wurden ja keine Tipps gegeben, wo man den Crack bekommt und wie am besten. Es wurde nur gesagt "es gibt einen neuen Crack, wir warnen davor den zu benutzen".
> 
> Um bei deinem Drogenvergleich zu bleiben: Es gibt ja im Moment diese neue "Zombie-Droge", dieses "Badesalz". Soll man also nicht darüber berichten und jemand der zufällig damit in Kontakt kommt, ist dann ahnungslos?
> Und jemand der eh Drogen nimmt, der hört davon so oder so.


 
Dein Vergleich hinkt. Passender wäre: "Hey, es gibt die neue Zombiedroge. Aber kauft sie ja nicht beim billigen Händler um die Ecke, wo wir keine Abgaben bekommen. Kauft sie ausschliesslich bei uns."
Oder anders gesagt, es geht nicht um das Produkt, sondern um den Vertriebsweg.


----------



## kicks (19. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Einen einzigen Tod habe ich durch Ruckler erlebt - das war aber auch direkt nach dem Laden des Levels und evtl. hat gerade AntiVir n Update gezogen ...


 
Du verwechslest da glaube Nachladeruckler durch dein System mit Lags. Wenn ich vom Server zurückgesetzt werde, weil mein Client und der Server assynchron laufen, dann laufe ich zwei mal die selbe Strecke am selben Stein vorbei. Das ist Lag. In einem Bosskampf auf Inferno extrem ärgerlich, weil es da meist relativ eng zugeht.
Wenn durch Antivirenupdates das Spiel ruckelt, hat das nichts mit Lags zu tun.



Mothman schrieb:


> Da legst du mir die Worte in den Mund. Das habe  ich nicht geschrieben.


Nein, aber gemeint hast du etwas  Ähnliches. "Weil sie es ja nicht aus reiner Nächstenliebe tun". Stimmt  auch, sie machen es für internet fame. Was auch immer sie davon haben.


----------



## aut-taker (19. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar noch nicht auf Inferno, aber die meisten Tode gehen auf meine eigene Kappe, weil ich zu lang in hinterlassenen Giftgaswolken stehenbleib oä. Einen einzigen Tod habe ich durch Ruckler erlebt - das war aber auch direkt nach dem Laden des Levels und evtl. hat gerade AntiVir n Update gezogen ...
> 
> Ähm - ja und? Ist mir doch wurst, wie lange Blizzard für das Aufspielen des Patches brauchen. Nebenbei werden da bestimmt auch irgendwelche Hardware Wartungen stattfinden, die im laufenden Betrieb nicht gemacht werden können.
> 
> ...



Also da muss ich aber großteils wind Recht geben. Inferno ist halt schon ein riesiger Sprung von Hell, und man braucht verdammt gutes Gear damit man nicht ein OneHit ist. Und wenn man bedenkt dass Blizzard selber Inferno noch nie geschafft hat - tja. Diablo 3 ist im jetzigen Zustand ein ganz klar unfertiges Spiel, wo grobe Mängel (Droprates, Crafting(!!!!), Content (PvP), etc) nach und nach per Patch gefixt werden nachdem die Community gesagt hat was Sache ist. 

Und 10 Stunden Wartungsarbeiten finde ich bei Onlinezwang auch nicht okay. Und schön dass Diablo bei dir gut läuft, bei sehr vielen anderen nicht (Disconnects, Lags) - wenn man noch die heimlichen Hotfixes einbezieht wo dann HC Chars sterben, unzählige Sachen generft werden - finde es schon erstaunlich wie eine so erfahrene Firma wie Blizzard nach 6 Jahren es geschafft hat das Spiel (bzw den Start) so zu versauen. 

(Meine Highlights sind noch immer die Hacks von Accounts und das Nicht-Kennzeichnen der Herkunft von Keys und darauffolgendes heimliches Sperren der Keys in die jeweilige Region).


----------



## Datamind (19. Juni 2012)

Hey, erst Hacks, Exploits, Glitches, Buguser, Item Duping und und und. Dann wäre da noch der offline crack. Ach und wofür genau war jetzt noch einmal diese hoch angepriesene und bombensichere Dauer-Online-Verbindung??? Etwa um Probleme zu erzeugen, die man von Anfang an hätte vermeiden können. Aber leider wurde der Pfad des Geldes gewählt...

Ich hoffe diese penetrante Modeerscheinung "always-on" wird bald umbenannt, z.B. sowas wie "always-ultra", "always-problems", "start-and-pray" oder "money-makers-player-haters"


----------



## Tarnsocke (19. Juni 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> nach dem großen geschreie nach eine offline-patch eine news mit der überschrift
> *Diablo 3: Crack für Offline-Modus zum Download veröffentlicht*
> 
> zu bringen bewirkt aber kaum, dass die leute sich davor hüten den crack herunterzuladen, sondern ganz genau das gegenteil. dass das illegal ist interessiert die doch herzlich wenig. das ist wie die zigaretten die verkauft werden mit der aufschrift: rauchen ist tödlich. wen interessierts? ihr macht einen dicken hinweis und 1mio leute mehr wissen es und suchen danach. hätte noch gefehlt:
> ...


 
Du hast absolut recht. 
Und erst die Nachrichten - berichten über Terroristen-Camps im Ausland... da weis dann ja jeder Radikale wo er hin muss - Schweinerei!
Und die Computer-Zeitschriften - berichten über etwaige Rootkits oder Bugs in Software - da findet dann ja jeder Hacker der 's noch nicht weis einen Weg - Schweinerei!
Und die Schule - ja die Schule lehrt einen evtl. welche Stoffe giftig oder explosiv sind - da weis dann ja jeder wie er Morden soll. Schweinerei! 
Stoppt jede Berichterstattung die auf Misstände oder gefährliche Dinge hinweist, dann weis keiner mehr davon, muhaha


----------



## Worrel (19. Juni 2012)

aut-taker schrieb:


> Und wenn man bedenkt dass Blizzard selber Inferno noch nie geschafft hat - tja.


Dann heisst das lediglich, daß man nicht instant alle nötigen Items zugeworfen bekommt und man nicht nach 2 Wochen fertig ist mit dem Spiel, sondern noch länger was zu tun hat.
Btw: nach wie vielen Bossruns hatte man denn in D2 sein optimales Equip zusammen? Das war doch auch nicht nach 2 Wochen durch.



> ... nachdem die Community gesagt hat was Sache ist.


Interessantes Video (in englisch): Paying To Win
Kurz ein paar Eckdaten zusammengefasst: 
- die Leute, die im Forum gepostet haben, waren gerade mal 2 Prozent der Spieler
- die Leute, die sich über zu hohe Preise im Shop aufgeregt hatten, haben dort das 10fache dessen ausgegeben, was der Durchschnittskäufer dort ausgegeben hat.



> (Meine Highlights sind noch immer die Hacks von Accounts und das Nicht-Kennzeichnen der Herkunft von Keys und darauffolgendes heimliches Sperren der Keys in die jeweilige Region).


 Accounts werden dauernd gehackt. Bei einem Spiel mit 6 Millionen Käufern natürlich auch D3 Accounts.
Wer sich Malware als Dutzendware auf den Rechner schaufelt, sollte erst mal das PebKaC beseitigen.

Und daß Key Verkäufe aus dem Ausland mitunter problematisch sind, sollte sich eigentlich auch langsam rumgesprochen haben.
Was Blizzard dafür können soll, wenn Key Verkaufs Seite X nicht dazuschreibt, daß es sich um einen russischen Key handelt, vermag ich nicht nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Kwengie (19. Juni 2012)

war nur eine Frage der Zeit gewesen, bis der gekommen ist.

Aber mal ehrlich, was soll diese billige Ausrede???

"...offiziellen Servern ausgelagert, um beispielsweise Cheats oder Hacks zu verhindern."

Wer offline spielt, kann meinetwegen cheaten, bis die Balken sich biegen, aber im Multiplayer ist das ein großes NoGo.
In Diablo II hatte man zwei Charaktere, einen offline und einen online.
Für mich ist offline interessant und da will ich nicht am Netz hängen!

Blizzard hat sich selbst ins Knie geschossen!!!


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (19. Juni 2012)

Nun, dann kann sich jetzt jeder, der mit dem Online-Zwang garnicht leben will, eine Diablo III- Retailversion im Laden kaufen, installieren, den Crack installieren und den PC dauerhaft (als Zweit-PC) offline lassen.

Ja, die Nutzung ist laut BLIZZARD illegal. Aber Blizzard hätte so sein Geld bekommen und der Spieler könnte, da der Pc ja nicht mehr online geht, ungestört "sein" Diablo III offline spielen.

Wäre das so schlimm?


EDIT: Ich finde an dieser News eine andere Sache viel interessanter. Was macht Blizzard, wenn sich der Crack "bemerkbar" macht? Und ihn eine große Mehrheit irgendwann einsetzt? Dann erscheinen doch wieder ercheatete oder geänderte Items (LEIDER! - die Leute, die sowas machen, tragen zu solchen überzogenen DRM-Maßnahmen bei) im Online-Spiel auf...

Server jeden 2. Tag abschalten? Es wird dann die Leute geben, die aus Spass am Contra ständig neues Zeugs reinstellen, einfach um zu sehen, wie lange es niemand merkt. Ähnlich diesem Hacker-Dingens.

Sollte dieser Crack tatsächlich ohne Probleme Offline-Spiel ermöglichen, und zwar in vollem Umfang, wird Blizzard letzten Endes nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als doch eine Offline-Version möglich zu machen oder zumindest als Alternative auf den Markt zu bringen...


Hätte man den Itemhandel unterbinden wollen, hätte man einen viel einfacheren Weg gehen können. ALLE Items sind "bound on pick up". Dann wäre den Leuten nur noch der komplette Char-Verkauf geblieben... Aber es ging eben nicht um die Unterbindung, es ging wieder mal ums eigene Geld.
Und irgendwann wird man hoffentlich merken, dass Geld aus Spass (das Spiel) immer Ernst macht.


----------



## Datamind (19. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Interessantes Video (in englisch): Paying To Win


 
Cooles Video, interessant aber gleichzeitig auch erschreckend in wie weit es bei diesem Geschäftsmodell ans Eingemachte geht.


----------



## Hasamoto (19. Juni 2012)

Bei den Amis ist alles Illigal was den nicht im Kram past. Das müstet ihr doch mitllerweile wissen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (19. Juni 2012)

http://9gag.com/gag/4531850


----------



## SuitUp (19. Juni 2012)

Falls dieser Crack wirklich funktioniert und D3 komplett offline spielbar macht, bin ich mal gespannt wie ein Accountbann möglich sein soll.


----------



## BiJay (19. Juni 2012)

Finde das irreführend, dass Cracks illegal sein sollen. Kenne jetzt nur für das Amiland einen Artikel, der besagt, dass es nicht so ist ( It's Now Legal to Crack Your PC Games ). Wie das bei uns aussieht, weiß ich jetzt nicht aus dem Hut. Wäre schön, wenn man das vielleicht mal genauer erläutern würde.


----------



## Comp4ny (19. Juni 2012)

PC Games laber mal wieder Müll, dat ist die wahre Freude. Nur Kinder in der Reaktion die nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen einem Crack und einen Emulator kennen.

ES GIBT KEINEN CRACK....  ES IST EIN EMULATOR !!!!!!!!!!!!

Damit kann man Offline Spielen, JA! Jedoch mit dem Live-Diablo 3 nicht viel gemein da man Diablo 3 komplett neu Runterladen muss, diese Version viele Bugs hat, es keine Random-Drops gibt und und und.

Eine Accountsperre ist somit nicht möglich. ANGST MACHE.. mehr nicht.


----------



## billy336 (19. Juni 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> http://9gag.com/gag/4531850


 
da du diesen link gepostet hast gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du auch den ersten alles entscheidenden kommi gelesen hast...^^

zitat:

"Imagine you have to sell your car, but you can't because everybody can get a copy for free."


----------



## Worrel (19. Juni 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich finde an dieser News eine andere Sache viel interessanter. Was macht Blizzard, wenn sich der Crack "bemerkbar" macht? Und ihn eine große Mehrheit irgendwann einsetzt? Dann erscheinen doch wieder ercheatete oder geänderte Items (...) im Online-Spiel auf...


Wieso sollte Blizzard die Items mit dem online gespeicherten Spielstand abgleichen? 
Und woher sollen Blizzard wissen, in welchem Format oder überhaupt in welcher Datei die Gegenstände bei dem emulierten Server abgespeichert sind?



> Sollte dieser Crack tatsächlich ohne Probleme Offline-Spiel ermöglichen, und zwar in vollem Umfang, wird Blizzard letzten Endes nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als doch eine Offline-Version möglich zu machen oder zumindest als Alternative auf den Markt zu bringen...


Warum?
Wer es kaufen und offline spielen will, zieht sich den Server Nachbau und Blizzard haben ihr Geld bekommen.
Wer eh keine Spiele kauft, sondern immer raubkopiert, wird sein Verhalten auch nicht ändern, wenn Blizzard eine Offline Variante rausbringen würde.


----------



## weisauchnicht (20. Juni 2012)

Illegal ist nur was Blizzard morgen wieder in den patchnotes hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Juni 2012)

Solange Blizzard nicht selbst einen Offline-Patch an den Mann bringt, werde ich D3 sowieso nicht spielen.


----------



## LostHero (20. Juni 2012)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Illegal ist nur was Blizzard morgen wieder in den patchnotes hat.


 

Zombie-Teddys sind dank 1.0.3 Buggy/Broken und nicht mehr nutzbar.
Damit ist einer der 2 "viable" WD Inferno Builds nun kaput.

Bleibt ja noch der 2te denkt ihr nun? Ja .... nein... dank des IAS nerfs ist auch der 2te Build nicht mehr viable.

Ich würd sagen:
GOOD JOB BLIZZARD!!!!!

Was für ein haufen inkompetenter =!$&&!/§%!&/$"%!$&%!§! *PEEEEEEEEP*
Oh und nen bluepost gibs auch schon dazu: "wird nicht vor 1.04 gefixt, ETA: unbekannt".

Damit bin ich nun endgültig raus, Schnauze voll!


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (20. Juni 2012)

Ah faszinierend... wenn das Ding mal läuft, also vollständig, überleg ich mir doch noch D3 zu kaufen. Ein Accountban wird absolut unmöglich durchzuführen sein, es sei denn man installiert den Käufern eine Software, die dann speziell nach emulierten Servern sucht. (würde ich jetzt mal tippen), denn was hindert mich daran mein Internet abzustöpseln und offline zu zocken und wenn ich unbedingt will, den Emulator zu deaktivieren und online zu spielen. 

Also gesetz dem Fall es läuft irgendwann vollständig, und D3 gibts für nen 10er , dann wäre das ein Kaufgrund für mich. Fürn 10er, weil cih nciht 60 Ocken für son Schweinkramsdrm ausgeben will.


----------



## budzu (20. Juni 2012)

in your face blödes kopierschutz/käufernervenkaputtmachendes ding. passiert ja jedem Spiel das gleiche, man denkt sich allmöglichen Schutzmassnahmen aus, die letztendlich nur den Käufern Nerven verderben und die Piraten, die Warten bekommen das Spiel trotzdem nach kleiner Zeit umsonst.


----------



## Frullo (20. Juni 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> "Imagine you have to sell your car, but you can't because everybody can get a copy for free."



Früher mussten die Dorfbewohner ihr Trinkwasser beim hiesigen Wasserhändler kaufen, da der Fluss mehrere Kilometer vom Dorf entfernt war. Ein heftiges Erdbeben veränderte den Flusslauf, und nun führt der Fluss direkt am Dorf vorbei. 

Stell Dir vor, Du müsstest Dein Wasser verkaufen, aber Du kannst nicht, weil jeder welches gratis haben kann.

Die Lösungen für dieses Problem sind vielerlei:

1. Der Wasserhändler kann die Regierung davon überzeugen, dass es im Interesse aller ist, wenn der ehemalige Flusslauf wiederhergestellt wird. Allerdings wird er vermutlich aus verschiedenen Gründen damit nicht durchkommen. Zum einen weil der Aufwand zur Wiederherstellung des alten Flusslaufs unbezahlbar wäre, zum anderen weil der geänderte Flusslauf viele neue Erwerbsmöglichkeiten hervorgebracht hat. Also weiter zu:

2. Der Wasserhändler kann die Regierung davon überzeugen, dass eine strenge Kontrolle der Dorfbewohner bei ihrer Rückkehr vom Fluss notwendig ist, damit kein illegales Wasser ins Dorf gelangt. Hier könnte der Wasserhändler ev. etwas mehr Erfolg haben, da die Regierung auf die Steuereinnahmen aus dem früheren Wasserhandel gebaut hat. Zudem startet der Wasserhändler eine Werbekampagnie zur Sensibilisierung der Dorfbewohner für seine Probleme. Auf allen Wasserkrügen steht nun neu: "Du würdest doch kein Wasser stehlen, oder???" Allerdings erweist sich die Umsetzung der Überwachungs-Massnahme als schwierig, da das Dorf von allen Seiten zugänglich ist und die Leute dann halt nicht den direkten Weg zum Fluss nehmen. Ausserdem haben die Dorfbewohner angefangen, direkt am Fluss zu trinken sowie sich selbst und ihre Wäsche zu waschen. Die Massnahme greift also zu kurz und daher:

3. Der Wasserhändler überzeugt die Regierung, dass dieser illegale Wasserverbrauch eine Menge Arbeitsplätze gefährdet, wie z.B. den Mann mit dem Karren und dem Esel, welcher früher das Wasser vom Fluss zum Dorf transportiert hat, oder den anderen Kerl, der früher das Wasser am Fluss in Krüge gefüllt hat und die Frau die das Wasser im Dorf verkauft hat, und der andere Mann der das unverkaufte Wasser gelagert hat... Es braucht daher ständige Patrouillen, die um und auf dem Fluss das Geschehen überwachen und jegliche illegale Wasserhandhabung unterbinden. Diese Massnahme hat zudem den Vorteil, dass sie eine Menge neuer Arbeitsplätze schafft! Zwar müssen deswegen die Steuern deutlich erhöht werden, aber die Dorfgemeinschaft ist sicher bereit, zum Wohle aller ein paar Opfer mehr zu bringen. Zudem sollen Leute die beim illegalen Wasserhandhaben erwischt werden mit sehr hohen Geldstrafen gebüsst werden.
Haben die Dorfbewohner bisher nur mit Kopfschütteln oder einem müden Lächeln auf die Aktionen des Wasserhändlers reagiert, werden sie nun allmählich sauer. Z.B. der Typ, der seit sich der Flusslauf geändert hat seinen Lebensunterhalt mit Fischen verdient. Anfangs war das ein tolles Geschäft, doch inzwischen ist es ziemlich mühselig geworden: Er muss seine Körbe beim Kommen und Gehen überprüfen lassen, muss auf seinem Boot einen gekauften Wasserkrug dabei haben, obschon er doch eigentlich direkt aus dem Fluss trinken könnte...
Findige Köpfe im Dorf haben jetzt zudem einen Weg gefunden, diese Kontrollen ebenfalls zu umgehen, indem sie direkt unter ihren Hütten Tunnel graben, die zum Fluss führen. Tja, was nun? Es bleiben eigentlich nur noch Hausdurchsuchungen übrig, um auch diese "Lücke im System" zu schliessen. Oder aber:

4. Der Wasserhändler wechselt Beruf.


----------



## alu355 (20. Juni 2012)

Liegt doch ganz klar auf der Hand:
Blizzard releast ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt Diablo 3 - "Lost Merchants" als Add-On.
Das Add-On hat nur eine Funktion: Einen Offlinemodus den man zukaufen kann.
Preis: 25 Euro.
Und die Shareholder kriegen wieder einen Orgasmus. 

Meine Lösung um auch mal irgendwo im nirgendwo ne Runde Diablo 3 zu spielen wäre ein günstiger ausländischer Key + modifiziertem Spiel.
Natürlich sollte man da wissen was man macht, ist also wahrscheinlich keine einfache Lösung für den Casualgamer.


----------



## MisterSmith (20. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> ...
> Oder aber:
> 
> 4. Der Wasserhändler wechselt Beruf.


 Es gibt doch tatsächlich noch einen schlechteren Vergleich zu Software als mit Autos.  Wasser bleibt immer mehr oder weniger gleich, es gibt keine Weiterentwicklung.
Deshalb wäre es auch kein so großes Problem, wenn der Wasserhändler den Beruf wechselt. Anders sieht es aber mit Softwareentwicklern aus. Wenn der den Beruf wechselt, könnte man zwar immer noch die alten Spiele kopieren, es gibt aber keine neuen mehr.

Und da wäre der Vergleich mit Autos gar nicht mal so verkehrt, wenn da nicht die Tatsache wäre, dass man wohl nie in der Lage sein wird, Autos genau so wie Spiele relativ einfach kopieren zu können.


----------



## Frullo (20. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Es gibt doch tatsächlich noch einen schlechteren Vergleich zu Software als mit Autos.  Wasser bleibt immer mehr oder weniger gleich, es gibt keine Weiterentwicklung.


 
Es hängt davon ab, welche Attribute man vergleicht beim Bestimmen ob ein Vergleich nun wirklich passt oder nicht. Kleiner Tipp: Die Entwicklungskosten haben damit nichts zu tun. 



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Deshalb wäre es auch kein so großes Problem, wenn der Wasserhändler den Beruf wechselt. Anders sieht es aber mit Softwareentwicklern aus. Wenn der den Beruf wechselt, könnte man zwar immer noch die alten Spiele kopieren, es gibt aber keine neuen mehr.


 
Ich frage mich gerade, warum es Höhlenmalereien gibt... Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Höhlenbemaler damals in der Steinzeit ein anerkannter Beruf war, den man als Vollzeitjob ausüben konnte und für den man - mangels Geld - ein halbes Kilo Mammutfleisch erhielt. Eigentlich hätte der erste Höhlenbemaler gleich alles hinschmeissen sollen, nachdem er die Erkenntnis gewonnen hatte, dass er dafür keine Bedarfsgüter erhalten würde...



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und da wäre der Vergleich mit Autos gar nicht mal so verkehrt, wenn da nicht die Tatsache wäre, dass man wohl nie in der Lage sein wird, Autos genau so wie Spiele relativ einfach kopieren zu können.



Sei Dir da mal nicht so sicher  Z.B. bei Lego-Steinen ist dies heute schon so, dank 3D-Drucker - hätte man noch vor 20 Jahren auch für Science-Fiction gehalten.


----------



## Mothman (20. Juni 2012)

kicks schrieb:


> Nein, aber* gemeint hast du etwas  Ähnliches*. "Weil sie es ja nicht aus reiner Nächstenliebe tun".


Woher willst du wissen, was ich gemeint habe?! Interpretation nennt man sowas glaube ich. 



kicks schrieb:


> Stimmt  auch, sie machen es *für internet fame*. Was auch immer sie davon haben.


Und GANZ GENAU das meinte ich mit "blind vertrauen". Danke für die Bestätigung. 
So naiv seit ihr Leute ... . "Internet-Fame".


----------



## billy336 (20. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Früher mussten die Dorfbewohner ihr Trinkwasser beim hiesigen Wasserhändler kaufen, da der Fluss mehrere Kilometer vom Dorf entfernt war. Ein heftiges Erdbeben veränderte den Flusslauf, und nun führt der Fluss direkt am Dorf vorbei.
> 
> Stell Dir vor, Du müsstest Dein Wasser verkaufen, aber Du kannst nicht, weil jeder welches gratis haben kann.
> 
> ...



man kann ein stück unterhaltungssoftware nicht mit einer grundlage des lebens vergleichen. wasser ist für jeden da und wasser hat niemand erfunden. 

diablo gehört blizzard und kann es handhaben wie sie wollen. 
wenn du ein lied komponierst und eine cd herausbringst möchtest du die kosten wieder hereinbekommen. 
weil du weisst, dass jeder deine cd kopieren würde, schützt du sie durch technische maßnahmen. 

was wäre dir jetzt lieber:
du verkaufst 1000 stk. und weisst die leute sind zwar nicht glücklich über die maßnahmen aber du hast 10.000€ eingenommen oder du verkaufst 100stk. die leute jubeln und finden deine cd toll und verbreiten diese mit kopien auf der ganzen welt und du hast 1000€ eingenommen, sitzt auf den schulden und keine sau kümmerts?

abgesehen davon, dass aus deinem beispiel eine gängelei hervorgeht, die blizzard meiner meinung nach nicht beabsichtigt. diablo 3 hat features, die nur im online modus möglich sind. der online-kopierschutz ergibt sich so quasi nebenbei.


----------



## Frullo (20. Juni 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> man kann ein stück unterhaltungssoftware nicht mit einer grundlage des lebens vergleichen. wasser ist für jeden da und wasser hat niemand erfunden.


 
Und wieder einer der die falschen Attribute vergleicht  



billy336 schrieb:


> diablo gehört blizzard und kann es handhaben wie sie wollen.


 
Aus gesetzlicher Sicht hast Du selbstverständlich recht. Aus praktischer Sicht hingegen...



billy336 schrieb:


> wenn du ein lied komponierst und eine cd herausbringst möchtest du die kosten wieder hereinbekommen.


 
So weit so gut.



billy336 schrieb:


> weil du weisst, dass jeder deine cd kopieren würde, schützt du sie durch technische maßnahmen.


 
Weil ich weiss, dass sämtliche technischen Massnahme die ein reproduzierbares Medium vor Reproduktion schützen sollen ein Widerspruch in sich sind, würde ich genau das nicht tun.



billy336 schrieb:


> was wäre dir jetzt lieber:
> du verkaufst 1000 stk. und weisst die leute sind zwar nicht glücklich über die maßnahmen aber du hast 10.000€ eingenommen oder du verkaufst 100stk. die leute jubeln und finden deine cd toll und verbreiten diese mit kopien auf der ganzen welt und du hast 1000€ eingenommen, sitzt auf den schulden und keine sau kümmerts?


 
Fangfrage. Dummerweise ist aber die Korrelation zwischen Verkaufszahlen und Anzahl illegaler Kopien nicht so eindeutig wie es manche gerne glauben machen würden... Oder anders gesagt: Warum verkaufen sich Spiele, Filme und Musik überhaupt noch, wenn es seit mindestens fünf Jahren (eher mehr) möglich ist, praktisch jedes Stück Software mit geringem Aufwand zu replizieren? 



billy336 schrieb:


> abgesehen davon, dass aus deinem beispiel eine gängelei hervorgeht, die blizzard meiner meinung nach nicht beabsichtigt. diablo 3 hat features, die nur im online modus möglich sind. der online-kopierschutz ergibt sich so quasi nebenbei.



Naja, der Wasserhändler hat auch nicht beabsichtigt, dass dem Fischer nun das Leben schwer gemacht wird. Er wollte doch lediglich sein Geschäftsfeld schützen. Aber ob Absicht oder nicht, wenn Kollateralschaden entsteht, fällt das früher oder später auf den Urheber zurück. Die Online-Features von D3 sind schön und gut, aber selbst ohne diese liesse sich das Spiel von Anfang bis Ende durchspielen. Features sind was tolles, wenn sie optional sind. Sobald sie zwingend werden, obschon sie es nicht sein müssten, fangen die Leute an sich am Hinterkopf zu kratzen...


----------



## MisterSmith (20. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> ...
> Es hängt davon ab, welche Attribute man vergleicht beim Bestimmen ob ein Vergleich nun wirklich passt oder nicht. Kleiner Tipp: Die Entwicklungskosten haben damit nichts zu tun.
> ...


 Die Entwicklungskosten meinte ich gar nicht, sondern neues welches aus der Entwicklung resultiert. Dieses gibt es beim "Produkt" Wasser, bis vielleicht auf neue Flaschen nicht wirklich, zumindest wenn man den Untersuchungen glauben schenken darf.

Welches Attribut meintest du, den Vertriebsweg? Wäre meiner Meinung aber auch dann trotzdem nur sehr schlecht vergleichbar.


----------



## Frullo (20. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die Entwicklungskosten meinte ich gar nicht, sondern neues welches aus der Entwicklung resultiert. Dieses gibt es beim "Produkt" Wasser, bis vielleicht auf neue Flaschen nicht wirklich, zumindest wenn man den Untersuchungen glauben schenken darf.
> 
> Welches Attribut meintest du, den Vertriebsweg? Wäre meiner Meinung aber auch dann trotzdem nur sehr schlecht vergleichbar.



Der Vertriebsweg - kommt fast hin. Aber eigentlich geht es mir bei diesem Gleichnis um Verfügbarkeit. Und es ist gar nicht so sehr auf das D3-Thema gemünzt sondern eher generell auf Kopierschutzmassnahmen.


----------



## swk1100 (20. Juni 2012)

Der Client Server Emu. Ist schon seit der Beta in Entwicklung, bis er aber zu 100% funktioniert dauert das sicher noch ein paar Monate.. Ich wunder mich warum das überhaupt so ein Skandal ist? Bis jetzt wurde JEDER Kopierschutz gecrackt.


----------



## BomberMurphy1970 (20. Juni 2012)

diablo 3 geht mir am kalten hering vorbei, ist nicht mein genre.

aber die sache mit dem online zwang für die solokampagne von spielen ist eine ernsthafte diskussion wert und hinterlässt ein frage :

WARUM eigentlich ?

nix gegen eine einmalige online-aktivierung, geschenkt auch die nummer mit dem konto in irgendeinem .net oder gar "social club". is natürlich absolut nötig, wegen kopierschutz und so. 

ich zocke seit ca. 30 jahren telespiele , angefangen mit pong (drehknopfcontroller!),atari, c64 datasettenterror, alles mitgemacht.

ich kapiere es einfach nicht, welchen nutzen der spieler daraus ziehen sollte, bei einem einzelspielertitel online sein zu müssen. und das auch noch permanent.

welchen zweck verfolgt also ein spieleanbieter, der die nutzung seines produktes dermaßen selbst limitiert ?

totale kontrolle, bis hin zur (juristisch begründeten ?) accountsperre ? ab wann ist das spiel auch solo schlichtweg nicht mehr spielbar, weil der anbieter den service einstellt ? gibt es deals mit internet providern ?

daten sammmeln ? stichwort : rohstoff des 21. jahrhunderts; welch unglaubliche masse an userdaten kann gesammelt, ausgewertet, (weiterverkauft)
werden, gerade bei "lang ersehnten kultspielen" !

die bf3 gemeinde hat origin geschluckt. sich freiwillig einen trojaner installiert.
die d3 gemeinde nimmt in kauf, das der anbieter die totale kontrolle über die spielbarkeit, auch der solokampagne, hat.
max payne3 löst allergische reaktionen bei zig virenscannern aus, natürlich alles "falsch positiv", is klar. hat man ja ständig.

wir, die spieler, zeigen ein verhalten wie junkies, die ihren gesunden menschenverstand und ihre rechte als verbraucher aufgeben, um an den stoff zu kommen. das dopamin muß fließen.und die grafik is halt so geil.

100 %tige SICHERHEIT wird es nie geben, nicht gegen raubkopierer, nicht gegen cheater. auch nicht mit der totalen kontrolle, mit der es blizzard aktuell versucht.  

auf der strecke bleibt die FREIHEIT, die spielerische, die kreative des moding, die freiheit an einem ort ohne internetanschluss zu spielen, einen titel auch nach 10 jahren noch mal rauszukramen (und sich zu wundern, was man damals für ultimativ hielt *gg*), ein spiel weiterzuverkaufen/-verschenken,wenn man es durchhat, und nicht zuletzt die freiheit es ohne einschränkung zu jeder tages- und nachtzeit einfach nur SPIELEN zu können.

Amen


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2012)

BomberMurphy1970 schrieb:


> ich kapiere es einfach nicht, welchen nutzen der spieler daraus ziehen sollte, bei einem einzelspielertitel online sein zu müssen. und das auch noch permanent.


 1. Keine Möglichkeit, bei Achievement Statistiken zu bescheissen
2. Weniger Cheats, Hacks etc durch unbekanntere Server Software Komponenten
3. Instant Wechsel von SP nach MP möglich, falls man dann doch mal online spielen will.
4. Mehr Daten, auf deren Basis Blizzard Optimierungen vornehmen kann
5. Erhöhte Sicherheit des Echtgeld AHs
6. Man sieht, wenn Freunde online sind (und könnte deren Spielen instant joinen)


----------



## onaccdesaster (21. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> 1. Keine Möglichkeit, bei Achievement Statistiken zu bescheissen
> 2. Weniger Cheats, Hacks etc durch unbekanntere Server Software Komponenten
> 3. Instant Wechsel von SP nach MP möglich, falls man dann doch mal online spielen will.
> 4. Mehr Daten, auf deren Basis Blizzard Optimierungen vornehmen kann
> ...



Alles unnötige Punkte die man nicht braucht! Der einzige Punkt der stimmen könnte ist Punkt 2: weniger Cheats usw.

Wann kapiert ihr es alle endlich das der Online-Zwang nicht von Nutzen für uns Spieler ist sondern nur Vorteile für den Hersteller und Publisher hat!!
Steam, Battle.net, Origin = Schrott braucht kein Spieler der einfach nur spielen will! Doch heute will jeder einfach nur größtmöglichen Profit machen ohne was dafür zu leisten! Das ist der einzig wahre Punkt der zutrifft für diesen DRM-Dreck!!!

Aber was reg ich mich eigentlich auf? Ich weiß nur das mir so ein Spiel nicht meine HD verschmutzt sondern ich auf Titel schaue die so einen "Zwang" mir nicht aufdiktieren !!

Das kann ich jedem anderen auch nur empfehlen....


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2012)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Alles unnötige Punkte die man nicht braucht!


Alles Punkte, die DU scheinbar nicht brauchst.

Ich finde _jeden einzelnen davon_ sinnvoll, nachvollziehbar und richtig.

Insbesondere bei Achievements gibt es teilweise recht interessante, die eine alternative Spielweise verlangen und uU sogar für ein besseres Spielverständnis sorgen (gerade bei einem Strategiespiel von Vorteil).


----------



## Frullo (21. Juni 2012)

Äh...




BomberMurphy1970 schrieb:


> ich kapiere es einfach nicht, welchen nutzen der spieler daraus ziehen sollte, bei einem *einzelspielertitel* online sein zu müssen. und das auch noch permanent.



Also:




Worrel schrieb:


> 1. Keine Möglichkeit, bei Achievement Statistiken zu bescheissen


 
Dich interessiert tatsächlich, ob sich jemand selbst - nicht andere - betrügt?




Worrel schrieb:


> 2. Weniger Cheats, Hacks etc durch unbekanntere Server Software Komponenten


 
Stell Dir vor: Offline-spielen schützt *komplett* vor Cheats, Hacks etc.



Worrel schrieb:


> 3. Instant Wechsel von SP nach MP möglich, falls man dann doch mal online spielen will.


 
Ist in etwa so, als ob man Toastbrot, Schinken und Käse nur noch im Kombi-Pack kriegt: Instant Schinken-Käse-Toast ist möglich, ohne dass man noch vorher "mühsam" Schinken und Käse separat einkaufen muss... 



Worrel schrieb:


> 4. Mehr Daten, auf deren Basis Blizzard Optimierungen vornehmen kann


 
Dafür wird keine permanente Verbindung benötigt.



Worrel schrieb:


> 5. Erhöhte Sicherheit des Echtgeld AHs


 
Welches kein Mensch braucht bei einem Einzelspielertitel.



Worrel schrieb:


> 6. Man sieht, wenn Freunde online sind (und könnte deren Spielen instant joinen)



Und zum Kombi-Pack Toastbrot-Schinken-Käse kommt jetzt noch Ananas dazu...


----------



## nathra (21. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Genau, und dann kommen wieder Jammer-Threads,mein System läuft nicht stabil oder dieses Spiel läuft nicht oder mein Internet ist langsam. Dann sind auch wieder die Hersteller schuld.
> 
> EDIT:
> Ich finde es sowieso immer geil, wie man was gegen einen Onlinezwang haben kann, aber gleichzeitig irgendwelchen "Release-Groups" blind vertraut. Als ob die das aus purer Nächstenliebe machen.^^


 
Schwachsinn. Hatte noch nie nen virus, trojaner oder keylogger.
Und ja den meisten Release Groups kann man blind vertrauen.
Wieso Nächstenliebe ? Meinst du die verdienen damit Geld oder was soll die Frage? 
Warum die das machen wurde schon oft geschrieben von daher


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2012)

> BomberMurphy1970 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man problemlos Achievements ergaunern könnte, wären sämtliche solcher Anzeigen (nicht die eigenen) komplett witzlos.



> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stell dir vor: Wenn man die komplette Spielsoftware in den Clients ausliefert, kann man dort viel mehr und besser Cheats, Exploits etc entwickeln, so daß der MP Bereich bei einem solchen Spiel stärker von selbigen durchwachsen sein wird.
=> weniger Spieler => Weniger sinnvolle Community Beiträge => weniger Hilfe in Foren ...



> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"He, du hast doch auch D3. Lass uns mal zusammen spielen." - "Geht nicht, ich muss noch Schinken und Käse kaufen."



> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Menge A: Online Spieler
Menge B: Offline Spieler

Nun stellt Blizzard beispielsweise fest, daß Spieler an Punkt X das Spiel häufig nach einem Tod beenden und daß dort ein Nerf uU sinnvoll wäre.

Wenn nur Gruppe A erfasst wird, sind das statistisch _weniger _als wenn man Gruppe B zeitgleich ebenso erfasst.




> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welches trotzdem auch im Einzelspielermodus genutzt werden kann. 
Und es wird definitiv SP only Spieler geben, die das RMAH nutzen. 

Nur weil _du_ etwas nicht nutzt, ist es nicht direkt sinnlos.



> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"He, du hast doch auch D3. Lass uns mal zusammen spielen." - "Ne, mit dir spiel ich doch nicht. Ich will nicht mal mit dir chatten, wenn du D3 spielst ..."


----------



## nathra (21. Juni 2012)

Zitat von kicks
Stimmt auch, sie machen es für internet fame. Was auch immer sie davon haben.
Antwort von Mothman:
Und GANZ GENAU das meinte ich mit "blind vertrauen". Danke für die Bestätigung.*
So naiv seit ihr Leute ... . "Internet-Fame". *

@Mothman

So jetzt bin ich interessiert . Warum machen sie es denn deiner Meinung nach ? Bestimmt um meine Daten auszuspähen und den Computer zu zerstören . Und komm nicht auf die Idee von anderen Crackern zu reden als von denen die Spiele cracken.


----------



## Frullo (21. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn man problemlos Achievements ergaunern könnte, wären sämtliche solcher Anzeigen (nicht die eigenen) komplett witzlos.


 
Sprich: Das regelkonforme erspielen von Achievements ist nur im Multiplayer relevant <- Wir sind uns einig.



Worrel schrieb:


> Stell dir vor: Wenn man die komplette Spielsoftware in den Clients ausliefert, kann man dort viel mehr und besser Cheats, Exploits etc entwickeln, so daß der MP Bereich bei einem solchen Spiel stärker von selbigen durchwachsen sein wird.
> => weniger Spieler => Weniger sinnvolle Community Beiträge => weniger Hilfe in Foren ...


 
Das hängt lediglich davon ab, wie welcher Teil (SP/MP) gemacht wird. Klar, wenn ein- und derselbe Code für beides verwendet wird, hast Du natürlich recht. Das muss aber nicht so sein. Blizzard könnte problemlos unterschiedlichen Code für die beiden Komponenten verwenden.



Worrel schrieb:


> "He, du hast doch auch D3. Lass uns mal zusammen spielen." - "Geht nicht, ich muss noch Schinken und Käse kaufen."


 
Sprich: Du würdest die Kombi-Packung auch dann kaufen, wenn Du eigentlich nur einen Römersalat mit geröstetem Toastbrot wolltest...



Worrel schrieb:


> Menge A: Online Spieler
> Menge B: Offline Spieler
> 
> Nun stellt Blizzard beispielsweise fest, daß Spieler an Punkt X das Spiel häufig nach einem Tod beenden und daß dort ein Nerf uU sinnvoll wäre.
> ...


 
Du kannst beide Gruppen erfassen, dafür brauchst Du trotzdem keine *permanente* Online-Verbindung.



Worrel schrieb:


> Welches trotzdem auch im Einzelspielermodus genutzt werden kann.
> Und es wird definitiv SP only Spieler geben, die das RMAH nutzen.
> 
> Nur weil _du_ etwas nicht nutzt, ist es nicht direkt sinnlos.


 
Wenn Du mit anderen Spielern interagierst - auch wenn nur über ein Auktionshaus - dann ist es kein Einzelspielermodus mehr.



Worrel schrieb:


> "He, du hast doch auch D3. Lass uns mal zusammen spielen." - "Ne, mit dir spiel ich doch nicht. Ich will nicht mal mit dir chatten, wenn du D3 spielst ..."


 
Obwohl Du Ananas nicht magst, kaufst Du die Kombi-Packung trotzdem. Es könnte ja sein, dass Du Ananas irgendwann doch noch magst...


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Das hängt lediglich davon ab, wie welcher Teil (SP/MP) gemacht wird. Klar, wenn ein- und derselbe Code für beides verwendet wird, hast Du natürlich recht. Das muss aber nicht so sein. Blizzard könnte problemlos unterschiedlichen Code für die beiden Komponenten verwenden.


Problemlos vielleicht, aber mit erheblichem Mehraufwand, wenn man bestimmte Serverkomponenten nicht mit ausliefern, aber trotzdem den gleichen Spielverlauf im SP haben will.



> Du kannst beide Gruppen erfassen, dafür brauchst Du trotzdem keine *permanente* Online-Verbindung.


Bei einer permanenten Verbindung wird ständig alles erfasst. Bei einer nicht-permanenten Verbindung müsste alles lokal gesammelt und dann im Nachhinein hochgeladen werden. Je nachdem, wie lange man am Stück spielt, kann da schon einiges zusammen kommen (Ein 2-3 Stunden Raid in WoW verursacht ein Log von 60-80 MB) und wenn jemand ausschliesslich offline ist, erfährt man von dessen Spielverhalten rein gar nichts.
=> bei einer permanenten Verbindung erhält man _mehr _Daten.



> Sprich: Das regelkonforme erspielen von Achievements ist nur im Multiplayer relevant <- Wir sind uns einig.
> 
> Wenn Du mit anderen Spielern interagierst - auch wenn nur über ein Auktionshaus - dann ist es kein Einzelspielermodus mehr.


Für ein Mehr_spieler_erlebnis sollte auch eine "Spiel" Komponente vorhanden sein.
Während man das beim AH vielleicht noch irgendwie begründen kann (auch wenn man den Mitspieler nicht mal beim BattleTag Namen kennt), ist das blosse Betrachten von Achievements doch beim besten Willen kein "miteinander _spielen_".


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Juni 2012)

@Worrel
Jetzt behauptest du das schon wieder, dann sag mir bitte mit welcher Datei ich in D2 einfach den Servercode sehen kann? Wenn das wirklich möglich wäre, dann wären die Programmierer von Blizzard die dafür verantwortlich waren, eine Katastrophe. 

Selbst ich als Hobby-Programmierer bin in der Lage, Programme/exe-Dateien zu erstellen, wo es extrem schwierig wäre, den ursprünglichen Programmcode zu rekonstruieren.


----------



## Frullo (21. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Problemlos vielleicht, aber mit erheblichem Mehraufwand, wenn man bestimmte Serverkomponenten nicht mit ausliefern, aber trotzdem den gleichen Spielverlauf im SP haben will.


 
Hier können wir beide tatsächlich nur spekulieren, wie viel Aufwand dies tatsächlich verursachen würde. Soviel ich mitgekriegt habe, geht es ja insbesondere bei den Items darum festzustellen, ob diese den korrekten Identifikationsschlüssel besitzen, wenn der Client diese an den Server zurückmeldet. Dieser Schlüssel wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einem Algorithmus entspringen. Wenn dem so ist, würde es ausreichen den Offline-Modus mit einem eigenen Algorithmus auszustatten. Aber eben, das ist spekulation. Möglich wäre es jedenfalls.



Worrel schrieb:


> Bei einer permanenten Verbindung wird ständig alles erfasst. Bei einer nicht-permanenten Verbindung müsste alles lokal gesammelt und dann im Nachhinein hochgeladen werden.


 
Genau.



Worrel schrieb:


> Je nachdem, wie lange man am Stück spielt, kann da schon einiges zusammen kommen (Ein 2-3 Stunden Raid in WoW verursacht ein Log von 60-80 MB) und wenn jemand ausschliesslich offline ist, erfährt man von dessen Spielverhalten rein gar nichts.
> => bei einer permanenten Verbindung erhält man _mehr _Daten.


 
Bei einem Raid sind ja dann wieder X-Leute beteiligt - kein Wunder entsteht ein Endloses Log. Doch wir reden hier vom Einzelspielermodus bei dem ein einzelner Spieler Output generiert. Da dürfte die Datenmenge wesentlich kleiner sein. Und ich habe auch nicht gesagt, man solle *nie* online sein müssen, sondern lediglich *nicht permanent* online sein müssen. Ist ja bei Starcraft 2 auch so - man meldet sich anfangs im Battle-Net an, aber wenn man dann solo spielt, ist keine ständige Kommunikation zwischen Spiel und Battle-Net notwendig.



Worrel schrieb:


> Für ein Mehr_spieler_erlebnis sollte auch eine "Spiel" Komponente vorhanden sein.
> Während man das beim AH vielleicht noch irgendwie begründen kann (auch wenn man den Mitspieler nicht mal beim BattleTag Namen kennt), ist das blosse Betrachten von Achievements doch beim besten Willen kein "miteinander _spielen_".



Achievements sind kein "miteinander spielen", trotzdem nur im Mehrspieler-Kontext relevant. Ohne Vergleichswerte _die von anderen Spielern erspielt wurden_ sind Achievements nichts anderes als eine besondere Form des Logs (und wenn man seinen eigenen _Einzelspieler_-Log frisiert, betrügt man höchstens sich selbst, was auch immer das einem bringen mag...). Erst wenn man _sich mit anderen messen_ kann, haben Achievements mehr Sinn als ein Log.


----------



## Mothman (21. Juni 2012)

nathra schrieb:


> @Mothman
> 
> So jetzt bin ich interessiert . Warum machen sie es denn deiner Meinung nach ? Bestimmt um meine Daten auszuspähen und den Computer zu zerstören . Und komm nicht auf die Idee von anderen Crackern zu reden als von denen die Spiele cracken.



1. Lern mal quoten!
2. Lern mal nen Umgangston, bei dem man auch Lust hat auf dich einzugehen!

Du bist ja extrem bemüht dir deine Frage schon selbst zu beantworten und mir vorzuschreiben, was ich für Ideen zu haben darf.
Eine denkbar schlechte Basis für eine ernsthafte Diskussion. 

Manche denken wohl, je frecher sie rüberkommen desto größer sind ihre Chancen, dass man sie für voll nimmt. Bei mir bewirkt das eher das Gegenteil.

Ich werde hier auch - abgesehen von der Unlust mit dir zu "diskutieren" - aus Gründen der Wahrung des Themas nicht auf deine Frage eingehen. 
Wenn du dich dafür wirklich interessierst, muss du dich an anderer, passenderer Stelle darüber informieren. Tut mir leid.
Und falls du meinst du weißt es besser: Warum fragst du dann noch nach? Willst du nur streiten? Warum dann nicht einfach den Irrtum aufklären, anstatt doof zu fragen?


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Worrel
> Jetzt behauptest du das schon wieder, dann sag mir bitte mit welcher Datei ich in D2 einfach den Servercode sehen kann?


 Wer sagt denn was von Servercode?

Es geht um das Beobachten des Programms - im Speziellen mögliche Schwachstellen bei der Steuerung der Gegner und Erzeugung des Loots.
Also die Programm Teile, die im SP bei D3 im Unterschied zu D2 nicht mehr auf dem Client Rechner laufen.

Ein Exploit Sucher wird mit diversen Beobachtungstools die Speicherstellen beobachten, die über einen ganzen Kampfverlauf geändert werden. Wenn ihm dort etwas auffällt, wird er es genau analysieren.
Er wird genau sehen, an welchen Punkten welche Daten und Dateien geändert/aktiv werden.
Er wird genau sehen, zu welchem Zeitpunkt die Speicherstellen für den Loot gefüllt werden.
Er wird alles sehen, was das Programm macht.

Wenn der Gegner und Loot steuernde Programmteil jedoch _nicht auf seinem Rechner _läuft, kann er nur das _Ergebnis _der Berechnungen sehen, nicht das, was während den Berechnungen passiert.

dh: Er kann zum Beispiel nicht sehen, daß bei zu vielen droppenden Items die selbe Speicherzelle überschrieben wird, die auch für _Smoke Screen_ zuständig ist (adhoc erfundener Bug) und käme nicht auf die Idee, _Smoke Screen_ exakt zur Zeit der Loot Generierung zu nutzen.
Bedenke, daß er ja auch beobachten kann, _wann genau _dieser Zeitpunkt ist. Theoretisch könnte der Loot von Diablo ja auch schon vor dem Kampf in ein Array gepackt werden.


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Bei einem Raid sind ja dann wieder X-Leute beteiligt - kein Wunder  entsteht ein Endloses Log.


Im konkreten Fall 10. Und ich schätze den Raid auf max. 1000 einzelne Gegner.

Interessant wäre jetzt, wie viele Gegner man in D3 in einer Stunde zu Gesicht bekommt.



> Ist ja bei Starcraft 2 auch so - man meldet sich  anfangs im Battle-Net an, aber wenn man dann solo spielt, ist keine  ständige Kommunikation zwischen Spiel und Battle-Net notwendig.


Da werden offline Achievements aber nicht angerechnet ... oder?



> Achievements sind kein "miteinander spielen", trotzdem nur im Mehrspieler-Kontext relevant.


 Ansichtssache.
Nach meinem Verständnis ist "Mehrspieler", wenn ich aktiv zur selben Zeit mit einem Mitspieler interagiere.
Optimalerweise auch auf einer sozial relevanten Ebene, also nicht nur durch Nutzen des AHs.

Das blosse "Loglesen" fällt für mich auf keinen Fall darunter.


----------



## Frullo (21. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Im konkreten Fall 10. Und ich schätze den Raid auf max. 1000 einzelne Gegner.
> 
> Interessant wäre jetzt, wie viele Gegner man in D3 in einer Stunde zu Gesicht bekommt.


 
Auf jeden Fall mehr - allerdings stellt sich die Frage, ob dies denn für allfällige Erhebungen überhaupt relevant wäre.



Worrel schrieb:


> Da werden offline Achievements aber nicht angerechnet ... oder?


 
Nein, natürlich nicht.



Worrel schrieb:


> Ansichtssache.
> Nach meinem Verständnis ist "Mehrspieler", wenn ich aktiv zur selben Zeit mit einem Mitspieler interagiere.
> Optimalerweise auch auf einer sozial relevanten Ebene, also nicht nur durch Nutzen des AHs.
> 
> Das blosse "Loglesen" fällt für mich auf keinen Fall darunter.



Aber Du bist damit einverstanden, dass es sich - wenn man keine Vergleichswerte anderer Spieler hat - bei den Achievements lediglich um eine andere Form von Log handelt, ja? Oder welchen anderen Zwecks erfüllen Achievements für Dich?
Anders formuliert: Achievements alleine machen keinen Multiplayer aus - aber wirklich sinnvoll sind sie nur im Multiplayer-Kontext.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn was von Servercode?


Du sagtest das. 


> Das soll verhindern, daß Hacker den Servercode auf den Rechner geliefert  bekommen, weil der bei einem Offline Client zwangläufig dabei wäre.


http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...e-drei-wochen-nach-release-2.html#post9466747


Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht um das Beobachten des Programms - im Speziellen mögliche Schwachstellen bei der Steuerung der Gegner und Erzeugung des Loots.
> Also die Programm Teile, die im SP bei D3 im Unterschied zu D2 nicht mehr auf dem Client Rechner laufen.
> 
> Ein Exploit Sucher wird mit diversen Beobachtungstools die Speicherstellen beobachten, die über einen ganzen Kampfverlauf geändert werden. Wenn ihm dort etwas auffällt, wird er es genau analysieren.
> ...


 Es gibt Verschlüsselungen, da würde einem das Auslesen des Speichers nichts nützen, da immer ein anderer Schlüssel, durch z. B. das zufällige verschieben von Bits und teilen der Zahlenfolge, für das gleiche Item an unterschiedlichen Stellen im Speicher hinterlegt wäre.

Aber da ich kein Hacker bin, kann ich das auch nicht wirklich beurteilen. Was ich aber beurteilen kann, es hat jemand hier im PCG-Forum eine Möglichkeit aufgezeigt, Diablos Claw als Waffe zu verwenden.
Und der Emu-Beta-Server konnte bereits 10-15% emulieren. Das heißt die ganzen Sicherungen bezüglich Cheats, Dupes usw. schlugen bereits fehl.


----------



## nathra (21. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> 1. Lern mal quoten!
> 2. Lern mal nen Umgangston, bei dem man auch Lust hat auf dich einzugehen!
> 
> Du bist ja extrem bemüht dir deine Frage schon selbst zu beantworten und mir vorzuschreiben, was ich für Ideen zu haben darf.
> ...



Arroganter Umgangston . Schön 
Quoten funktioniert hier mehr schlecht als recht. zum Beispiel wird das was jemand anders gequotet hat rausgenommen. deswegen..
Sorry aber du schreibst nur unqualifizierten Müll in der Richtung. Weiß nicht warum ich mich dazu möglichst eloquent äußern soll
Und frech ? Hallo gehts noch?
Les dir mal durch was du selbst geschrieben hast.
Gibst halbseidene Antworten die man so oder so interpretieren kann aber wenn man eine eindeutige Antwort haben will wirst du arrogant und mutierst zum Foren Arschloch.
Typischer Fall von Halbwissen und nichts dazu lernen wollen.
Und natürlich beschränke ich den Kreis der Cracker auf die die Spiele cracken.
Ist mir klar das du da kaum was findest was für deine Ansicht spricht.
Jedenfalls die großen Bekannten auf den bekannten Seiten.
Von daher ist dein Geschreibsel nur ........ Mist
Aber mir wirds zu langweilig wird eh nix kommen außer das übliche was man überall liest.

ich empfehle NO COPY - Die Welt der digitalen Raubkopie  einfach mal durchlesen

Vielleicht differenziert das deine Sichtweise . Aber ich befürchte aufgrund deiner Antworten das Schlimmste

Ps: Das war frech.    aber weißt ja , Wald und so


----------



## Mothman (21. Juni 2012)

@nathra: 
Ja, du hast recht. Mein Umgangston war auch nicht schön. Ich denke die Emotionen kochen bei dem Thema einfach etwas sehr hoch. 
Beleidigend bin ich im Gegensatz zu dir allerdings nicht geworden. Ich möchte dich also bitten Beleidigungen zu unterlassen.

Dass du einen Link anbietest, mit Informationen ist ja schon mal der richtige Weg. Wenn jetzt noch so Sachen wie "mist, geschreibsel, arschloch, nicht lernen wollen" weglässt, können wir beide sogar auch noch auf einen grünen Zweig kommen.


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall mehr - allerdings stellt sich die Frage, ob dies denn für allfällige Erhebungen überhaupt relevant wäre.


Je mehr Gegner, desto größer das Kampflog desto größer die Datei, die im Nachhinein hochgeladen werden müsste.



> Aber Du bist damit einverstanden, dass es sich - wenn man keine Vergleichswerte anderer Spieler hat - bei den Achievements lediglich um eine andere Form von Log handelt, ja?


Letztendlich ja.
Auch wenn es Achievments jenseits von "Spiel gekauft", "Level 20 erreicht", "Boss besiegt" gibt, sind diese ja eigentlich nur eine ToDo Liste, auf der der Spielfortschritt abgehakt wird.



> Oder welchen anderen Zwecks erfüllen Achievements für Dich?


Neue Taktiken entwickeln, Geheime Räume entdecken, Belohnungen einsacken, Schauen was andere an Achievements erreicht haben und was nicht, ...



> Anders formuliert: Achievements alleine machen keinen Multiplayer aus - aber wirklich sinnvoll sind sie nur im Multiplayer-Kontext.


Wenn ich eine Belohnung freischalte, kann ich ich die ggfalls auch ausschliesslich im SP nutzen. Ebenso kann ich sagen: "Ich will alle Level mit Gold beenden statt nur mit Bronze da durchzufudeln" - einfach, weil ich das _will _und nicht, um damit vor anderen anzugeben.


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Du sagtest das.
> [URL]http://forum.pcgames.de/kommen...e-drei-wochen-nach-release-2.html#post9466747[/URL]


Oh. Das meinte ich aber nicht so, sonderen so, wie ich es jetzt erklärt hatte.
Sorry für meine Fehlformulierung.



> Es gibt Verschlüsselungen, da würde einem das Auslesen des Speichers nichts nützen, da immer ein anderer Schlüssel, durch z. B. das zufällige verschieben von Bits und teilen der Zahlenfolge, für das gleiche Item an unterschiedlichen Stellen im Speicher hinterlegt wäre.


Das torpediert jetzt zwar mein Beispiel, aber generell wirst du mir zustimmen, daß ein Programm, welches auf meinem eigenen Rechner läuft, wesesntlich aufschlußreicher beobachtet werden kann, als wenn man nur die Antworten des Servers zu sehen bekommt?



> Und der Emu-Beta-Server konnte bereits 10-15% emulieren. Das heißt die ganzen Sicherungen bezüglich Cheats, Dupes usw. schlugen bereits fehl.


 Eine Sicherheitslücke, die im Original Server Programm existiert, wird man aber nicht mit einem nachgebauten Server finden und dann auf den offiziellen Servern ausnutzen können.


----------



## Frullo (21. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Je mehr Gegner, desto größer das Kampflog desto größer die Datei, die im Nachhinein hochgeladen werden müsste.


 
Nur wenn die Anzahl Gegner auch wirklich interessiert...



Worrel schrieb:


> Neue Taktiken entwickeln, Geheime Räume entdecken


 
Bitte je ein Beispiel, bei dem keine Achievements anderer Spieler dafür hinzugezogen werden müssen, danke.



Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Belohnung freischalte, kann ich ich die ggfalls auch ausschliesslich im SP nutzen. Ebenso kann ich sagen: "Ich will alle Level mit Gold beenden statt nur mit Bronze da durchzufudeln" - einfach, weil ich das _will _und nicht, um damit vor anderen anzugeben.



Dann ist jedes Item welches den Char weiterbringt ein Achievement - nur nicht so benannt...


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das torpediert jetzt zwar mein Beispiel, aber generell wirst du mir zustimmen, daß ein Programm, welches auf meinem eigenen Rechner läuft, wesesntlich aufschlußreicher beobachtet werden kann, als wenn man nur die Antworten des Servers zu sehen bekommt?


Wie gesagt da ich kein Hacker bin und es noch nie versucht habe, kann ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen, inwieweit das einem hilft, letztendlich muss, wie du es bereits geschrieben hast, das Ergebnis am Ende auf dem Rechner sein.

Wenn Blizzard in einem Offline-Singleplayer Modus eine andere Verschlüsselung oder gar keine verwenden würde, denke ich dass es den Hackern, die ja vermutlich explizit für den Multiplayer Items dupen wollen, keine Hilfe sein würde.


Worrel schrieb:


> Eine Sicherheitslücke, die im Original Server Programm existiert, wird man aber nicht mit einem nachgebauten Server finden und dann auf den offiziellen Servern ausnutzen können.


 Ja da hättest du recht, wenn es machbar ist, auch ohne mögliche Sicherheitsfragen einen emulierten Server zu erstellen. Zudem hat der, der den Emu-Server geschrieben hat, auch erklärt, dass er das nur als Demo Ersatz gemacht habe und da D3 raus ist er es jetzt spielen wird und auch kein Interesse mehr an einer Weiterentwicklung des Emu-Servers hat.

Also gehe ich davon aus, das er auch nicht, falls er sicherheitsrelevante Dinge gefunden hat, diese veröffentlichen wird.
Aber genau das meinte ich zuvor mit einer Trennung zwischen Singleplayer und Multiplayer und einer anderen/keinen Verschlüsselung/Sicherheitsabfragen.

Diese wegzulassen ist sicher kein besonders großer Aufwand. Denn das würde selbst ich mit jeder Verschlüsselung in einem Sourcecode schaffen, der einigermaßen strukturiert und selbsterklärend geschrieben wurde.


----------



## BomberMurphy1970 (21. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> 1. Keine Möglichkeit, bei Achievement Statistiken zu bescheissen
> 2. Weniger Cheats, Hacks etc durch unbekanntere Server Software Komponenten
> 3. Instant Wechsel von SP nach MP möglich, falls man dann doch mal online spielen will.
> 4. Mehr Daten, auf deren Basis Blizzard Optimierungen vornehmen kann
> ...



es geht um online zwang bei der solokampagne !

cheats, hacks, echtgeld handel,achievments, daten zur "optimierung" (von was auch immer ), alles irrelevant für eine reine solokampagne. 
das ist natürlich anders wenn sp und mp über stats/achievements quasi verlinkt werden, aber selbst dazu wäre kein
permanenter online zwang nötig.
und sobald es mp wird, co-op oder weiß der kuckuck was eh nur online möglich ist, wird gecheatet und gehackt, beschissen und geprahlt, gecampt und geflamt usw... das liegt an der menschlichen natur, insbesondere an der gruppendynamik von überwiegend männlichen humanoiden zwischen 12 und 45 Jahren.

und das lässt sich eben auch nicht durch einen onlinezwang für die solokampagne verhindern.

im kleinen wie im großen :

der staat beschützt uns mit zunehmender überwachung vor den bösen terroristen (oder auch nicht, wenns nazis sind), und 
wir lassen firmen wie blizzard die totale kontrolle über die spielbarkeit und unsere daten durchgehen, weil wir angst haben
von ein paar idioten beim zocken übervorteilt zu werden ? 

wer die freiheit zu gunsten der sicherheit/kontrolle aufgibt, wird beides verlieren.


Liebe Grüße,
                    B.M.


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nur wenn die Anzahl Gegner auch wirklich interessiert...


_Größer _wird das Kampflog mit jedem _einzelnen _Gegner.



> > Neue Taktiken entwickeln, Geheime Räume entdecken
> 
> 
> Bitte je ein Beispiel, bei dem keine Achievements anderer Spieler dafür hinzugezogen werden müssen, danke.



Normalerweise kann man in einem Tower Defense Spiel so viele Türme bauen, wie die Map Bauplätze hat.
- Achievement: Baue nur 10 Türme

Bosskampf mit Adds, die üblicherweise sofort bei Erscheinen getötet werden:
- Achievement: Lasse die Adds leben

In einem Strategiespiel: 
- Achievement: Bauen sie nicht mehr als X Arbeiter


Kuhlevel in Diablo2; Geheimlevel in Diablo 3

In sämtlichen Genres:
- Achievement: Entdecke alle <Item X>
- Achievement: Finde alle Geheimräume
[Macht nicht immer Spaß, aber zB die Riddler Fragezeichen in Batman AA hab ich alle gesammelt]



> Dann ist jedes Item welches den Char weiterbringt ein Achievement - nur nicht so benannt...


 Belohnungen über Achievements sind ja meist was Besonderes, was man nicht auf andere Weise bekommen kann.
Ob du nun einen Helm mit 0815 Leben findest oder per Achievement einen bekommst, der (sonst im Spiel als Effekt nicht vorhande) x% Schaden als Leben absaugt, ist schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2012)

BomberMurphy1970 schrieb:


> es geht um online zwang bei der solokampagne !


Fast. Es ging um den "...nutzen der spieler [...], bei einem einzelspielertitel online sein zu müssen. ...[/quote]
Bei dieser Formulierung hast du nicht ausgeschlossen, daß der Spieler Mehrspielerinteressen haben könnte oder sich für Achievements anderer interessiert etc
Auch das Nutzen der Community Foren verläuft anders, wenn man ein cheatverseuchtes oder ein cheatfreies Spiel hat. (Ja, ich weiß, D3 ist nicht cheat/exploit/... frei)




> daten zur "optimierung" (von was auch immer ),


Beispiel: der Zwischengegner X ist zu schwer. Dort sterben überdurchschnittlich viele Spieler. 
=> Also wird der Boss generft.

noch'n Beispiel: Klasse Xhat mit Fähigkeit Y den iWin Button und kann sich dadurch erfolgreich durch den Level schnetzeln, ohne auf den Monitor sehen und den Finger von der Taste 1 runternehmen zu müssen.
=> Also wird diese Fähigkeit generft.



> wir lassen firmen wie blizzard die totale kontrolle über die spielbarkeit und unsere daten durchgehen, ...


 Die Spieldaten gehören Blizzard. 
"Unsere" Daten sind zB eingetippte Word Dokumente, die Blizzard nicht die Bohne interessieren.


----------



## Frullo (22. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> _Größer _wird das Kampflog mit jedem _einzelnen _Gegner.


 
Nur wenn tatsächlich jeder individuelle Gegner von Interesse ist.



Worrel schrieb:


> Normalerweise kann man in einem Tower Defense Spiel so viele Türme bauen, wie die Map Bauplätze hat.
> - Achievement: Baue nur 10 Türme...


 
Ok, vielleicht sehe ich allmählich, worauf Du hinauswillst: _Unerreichte_ Achievements können einen motivieren, das Spiel _anders_ zu spielen als man es bisher getan hat. Für mich persönlich ist das aber in der Regel ein billiges Recycling des Spieles.


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nur wenn tatsächlich jeder individuelle Gegner von Interesse ist.


 In einem kompletten (Kampf)log wird _jede Interaktion _gespeichert.
- jedes Betreten eines neuen Gebietes
- jedes Verwenden einer Fähigkeit
- jedes Betreten des Aufmerksamkeitsradiusses eines Gegners
- jedes Verkaufen/Anlegen eines Items
- jedes Upgraden eines Edelsteins
- jeder aktivierte Gesprächsfortschritt
- jedes Auftreten einer "mit x% Wahrscheinlichkeit" ausgelösten Fähigkeit
etc

Für die stetige Spielverbesserung sind _sämtliche _dieser Werte von Interesse. _Besonders _die von Kämpfen. Von _allen _Kämpfen.


----------



## kicks (22. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, was ich gemeint habe?! Interpretation nennt man sowas glaube ich.
> 
> 
> Und GANZ GENAU das meinte ich mit "blind vertrauen". Danke für die Bestätigung.
> So naiv seit ihr Leute ... . "Internet-Fame".


 
Vielleicht sagst du dann einfach mal weshalb sie es dann tun anstatt daraus ein so grosses Geheimnis zu machen. Natürlich nur, wenn es dir nicht zu viel Mühe macht.
Bisher kamen von dir nur vage Andeutungen und Geschwafel.

edit: Ah, sehe gerade eine ähnliche Frage wurde von dir schon mit viel Gezeter und Geschrei beantwortet. Was bist du? Community Officer? Ich lach mich kaputt. Was ein Armutszeugnis. Auch deine Zickereien bezgl. lern quoten etc pp. Liest du dir dein Geschreibsel bei Zeiten eigentlich mal selber durch?
Und plötzlich sollen doch wieder Viren und Trojaner mit Cracks von Release Groups auf die Rechner wandern, obwohl ich dir das vorher nur in den Mund gelegt habe? Du bist ein ekelhafter Schwätzer.
Und nur mal was die Naivität angeht. Wie lange glaubst du wird sich eine Release Group wohl noch halten, wenn bekannt wird, dass sie Trojaner in ihre Cracks einbauen? Oh.. nicht dran gedacht?
Lern bitte mal schleunigst die Grundlagen des Diskutierens. Als Community Heniz sollte das die minimale Grundlage sein.


----------



## kicks (22. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> 1. Keine Möglichkeit, bei Achievement Statistiken zu bescheissen
> 2. Weniger Cheats, Hacks etc durch unbekanntere Server Software Komponenten
> 3. Instant Wechsel von SP nach MP möglich, falls man dann doch mal online spielen will.
> 4. Mehr Daten, auf deren Basis Blizzard Optimierungen vornehmen kann
> ...


 
Das mit weniger Cheats und Hacks hat ja ganz hervorragend funktioniert. Die erste Banwelle ist gerade durch.
Ein Auktionshaus ist nur online überhaupt möglich. Ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist, ist eine ganz andere Sache. Aber in wiefern das online sein die Sicherheit erhöht und wie das passieren soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht.
Ob Freunde online sind kann ich auch über ICQ erfahren.

Der Riesen Nachteil, den man dafür in Kauf nimmt, ist das willkürliche Herumfuhrwerken am Spiel durch den Hersteller, dem man sich nicht entziehen kann. Dadurch wird sehr grosszügig von Dritten meine investierte Zeit vernichtet.
Ob es mir das jetzt Wert ist, nur weil ich dann ingame sehen kann, ob einer meiner Freunde online ist, da fällt mir die Antwort aber relativ einfach. Definitiv nicht.


----------



## Mothman (23. Juni 2012)

kicks schrieb:


> Lern bitte mal schleunigst die Grundlagen des Diskutierens. Als Community Heniz sollte das die minimale Grundlage sein.


Ich denke diese beiden Sätze sagen schon alles. Mit Beleidigungen nur so um sich schmeißen, aber anderen "Grundlagen des Diskutierens" beibringen wollen. 

Da du mich hier beleidigst, habe ich dich verwarnt. 
Deine Meinung kannst du gerne von dir geben, aber beleidigen muss sich hier niemand lassen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Juni 2012)

kicks schrieb:


> Was bist du? Community Officer? Ich lach mich kaputt. Was ein Armutszeugnis.


 Was hat denn sein Rang damit jetzt bitteschön zu tun?


----------



## alu355 (23. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich denke diese beiden Sätze sagen schon alles. Mit Beleidigungen nur so um sich schmeißen, aber anderen "Grundlagen des Diskutierens" beibringen wollen.
> Da du mich hier beleidigst, habe ich dich verwarnt.
> Deine Meinung kannst du gerne von dir geben, aber beleidigen muss sich hier niemand lassen.



Tja zuerst einmal ist ein "Community Heniz" gar kein Wort. Wenn es richtig geschrieben wäre würde es "Heinz" bedeuten. Das ist ein Name und keine Beleidigung.
Wer wie du einen so offensiven Schreibstil pflegt, sollte den selbigen bei anderen mindestens tolerieren - ansonsten kannste wohl nur austeilen aber nicht einstecken.
Ach und beleidigend wirst du auch wenn du einige Elemente der bisherigen Diskussion so auffasst.
Denn andere pauschal als naiv zu titulieren kann man dann auch als Beleidigung verstehen.
Und bevor du dich mal wieder rausredest: 
Du hast mit den "Grundlagen der Diskutierens" angefangen obwohl du selbst schon vorher diese nicht eingehalten hast - meinst dann "ui Emotionen kochen hoch, ich hab niemanden beleidigt wie du" klassischer Fall von Relativismus, das berühmte ABER läßt grüßen.
So und wo kann ich dich jetzt nun verwarnen, ich wär halt auch gern ein bisserl auf dem Powertrip.


----------



## alu355 (23. Juni 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Was hat denn sein Rang damit jetzt bitteschön zu tun?



Tja, mit der "Verwarnung" sollte das mit dem Rang wohl geklärt sein, Exekutive und Judikative in einem, wenn einem was nicht passt, macht man einen auf Judge Dredd.
Klassischer Fall von "Ich bin Admin".


----------



## Mothman (23. Juni 2012)

alu355 schrieb:


> Tja zuerst einmal ist ein "Community Heniz" gar kein Wort. Wenn es richtig geschrieben wäre würde es "Heinz" bedeuten. Das ist ein Name und keine Beleidigung..


Es ging auch nicht um den Heinz/Heniz. Ein "ekelhafter  Schwätzer" ist aber z.B. schon kaum mehr zweideutig zu verstehen.
Wenn man mir doch in Schreibstil und der Fähigkeit zu diskutieren so überlegen ist, warum muss man mich dann beleidigen?

Jeder der mich besser kennt als ihr und sich nicht an meinem einen Posting hier aufhängt, weiß, dass ich im Regelfall nicht auf Krawall gebürstet bin. Dass ich unnötig "offensiv" geanwortet habe ich ja bereits geschrieben. Das kann man dann ja auch mal annehmen.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man sich so sehr deswegen aufregen kann, aber akzeptiere es, dass ich offenbar eure Gefühle verletzt habe. Das war nicht meine Absicht. 
Beleidigungen kann ich trotzdem nicht akzeptieren.

Ich entschuldige mich bei allen, die ich eventuell beleidigt habe oder die es so aufgefasst haben. 

Ich hoffe hier kann es jetzt wieder um das Thema, den D3-Crack, gehen. Danke.

EDIT:


> Tja, mit der "Verwarnung" sollte das mit dem Rang wohl geklärt sein, Exekutive und Judikative in einem, wenn einem was nicht passt, macht man einen auf Judge Dredd.
> Klassischer Fall von "Ich bin Admin".


Nun übertreibe es bitte nicht!
Ich bin kein Admin, sondern Mod und einer der nettesten und fairsten, die dir im Netz über den Weg laufen werden. 
Ich habe ihn verwarnt, weil "ekelhafter Schwätzer" eine Beleidigung ist und einfach in keiner Relation zu meinem Posting steht.
Er kann mir gerne widersprechen, mich eines Besseren belehren, mir Unrecht geben. Aber ich denke nicht, dass ich so aggressiv war, dass ich mich so anpflaumen lassen muss. Und falls ich so aggressiv rüberkam, dann war es - wie schon geschrieben - nie meine Absicht.


----------



## onaccdesaster (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wenn ich unbedingt Diablo 3 spielen wollte würde ich es mir kaufen. Vielleicht würde ich den Crack nutzen aber mir wäre die Gefahr zu groß erwischt zu werden. Noch zum Thema Onlinezwang: Ist es überhaupt jemand in den Sinn gekommen das gerade durch den OnlineZwang man einer größeren Gefahr ausgesetzt ist mit seinen Daten? Bei den "alten" Single-Player-Spielen war der ganze Teil auf der eigenen Festplatte und wenn jemand solo gespielt hat konnte ihm keiner irgendwelche Daten unterjubeln! Doch heute ist man selbst "solo" online und damit immer in Gefahr! 
Fazit: Onlinezwang = größere Hackgefahr
Beweise gibt es seit Diablo 3 und vor Monaten wurde Steam und Sonys PSN gehackt !!

Ich verstehe nicht das Millionen Leute Diablo 3 gekauft haben! Mir will nicht in den Kopf das Leute schon Geld für ein Spiel ausgeben das es noch gar nicht gibt wie bei Grim Dawn und Path of Exile ! Ich fass es nicht das man Zeitvorteile in einem F2P-Spiel kaufen kann und dann heißt es "ist kein Spielentscheidender Vorteil" aber ist es doch !

Leute, seid Ihr alle blind oder nur süchtig? 
Ich versteh es nicht!


----------



## Worrel (23. Juni 2012)

kicks schrieb:


> Das mit weniger Cheats und Hacks hat ja ganz hervorragend funktioniert.


"Weniger" heiß auch nur "weniger" und nicht "gar keine".



> Ein Auktionshaus ist nur online überhaupt möglich.


Deshalb steht das AH ja auch in der Liste. Weil das ein Aspekt ist, der einen Nutzen für den Spieler hat.



> ...in wiefern das online sein die Sicherheit erhöht und wie das passieren soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht.


Ganz einfach:
Bei einem offline Modus kann jeder sich x-beliebige Items in die Inventar Datei schreiben und diese dann im AH verkaufen.
Bei einem "Always on" Modus werden die Items immer bei Blizzard auf dem Server generiert. dh: die Items sind garantiert "echt" und die Gefahr, daß einem die Items wegen einer "inoffiziellen Erzeugung" gelöscht werden, ist geringer.

Bei Dupes beispielsweise ist der Fehler auf Blizzards Seite - bei Offline erzeugten Items ist der Erzeuger Schuld.



> Ob Freunde online sind kann ich auch über ICQ erfahren.


Aber über ICQ kannst du nicht mit einem Klick in deren Spiel beitreten oder dir ihre Achievements anschauen.



> Der Riesen Nachteil, den man dafür in Kauf nimmt, ist das willkürliche Herumfuhrwerken am Spiel durch den Hersteller, dem man sich nicht entziehen kann. Dadurch wird sehr grosszügig von Dritten meine investierte Zeit vernichtet.


Welche Zeit wird denn vernichtet?
Wenn du Spaß gehabt hast, ist doch alles OK.
Wenn du keinen Spaß gehabt hast, hättest du statt dessen was anderes machen sollen.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juni 2012)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Noch zum Thema Onlinezwang: Ist es überhaupt jemand in den Sinn gekommen das gerade durch den OnlineZwang man einer größeren Gefahr ausgesetzt ist mit seinen Daten? Bei den "alten" Single-Player-Spielen war der ganze Teil auf der eigenen Festplatte und wenn jemand solo gespielt hat konnte ihm keiner irgendwelche Daten unterjubeln! Doch heute ist man selbst "solo" online und damit immer in Gefahr!


Welche Hackangriffe in der Vergangenheit haben denn durch den Client irgendwelche "Daten untergejubelt"?
Ich hab jedenfalls ausschliesslich von "Accountdaten ausspähenden" Hacks erfahren. Und das ist unabhängig von Online oder offline Modus, sondern hängt alleine an der Registrierung.


----------



## kicks (23. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Nun übertreibe es bitte nicht!
> Ich bin kein Admin, sondern Mod und einer der nettesten und fairsten, die dir im Netz über den Weg laufen werden.
> Ich habe ihn verwarnt, weil "ekelhafter Schwätzer" eine Beleidigung ist und einfach in keiner Relation zu meinem Posting steht.
> Er kann mir gerne widersprechen, mich eines Besseren belehren, mir Unrecht geben. Aber ich denke nicht, dass ich so aggressiv war, dass ich mich so anpflaumen lassen muss. Und falls ich so aggressiv rüberkam, dann war es - wie schon geschrieben - nie meine Absicht.


 
Oh wie lustig. Ein wehleidiger flamender Mod. "Ekelhafter Schwätzer" war die passende Bezeichnung für dein Verhalten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn man einen so agressiven Schreibstil an den Tag legt wie du, dann ist das an sich schon ziemlich unprofessionell für einen Mod. Die Krönung ist dann aber, zu flamen und anschliessend zu verwarnen. Das ist das Lächerlichste, was ich in 20 Jahren Forenschreiberei gesehen habe.

"Und falls ich so aggressiv war, dann entschuldige ich mich". lol'd
Wer verwarnt eigentlich dich? Du? Also, natürlich nur dann, wenn du dir nicht selbst Absolution erteilst. Danke für den Lacher am Morgen.
Und nur mal ganz am Rande, wenn man austeilt, dann sollte man auch einstecken können. Lerns besser mal jetzt als später. Das kann man immer gebrauchen


----------



## Mothman (23. Juni 2012)

kicks schrieb:


> Oh wie lustig. Ein wehleidiger flamender Mod. "Ekelhafter Schwätzer" war die passende Bezeichnung für dein Verhalten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn man einen so agressiven Schreibstil an den Tag legt wie du, dann ist das an sich schon ziemlich unprofessionell für einen Mod. Die Krönung ist dann aber, zu flamen und anschliessend zu verwarnen. Das ist das Lächerlichste, was ich in 20 Jahren Forenschreiberei gesehen habe.
> 
> "Und falls ich so aggressiv war, dann entschuldige ich mich". lol'd
> Wer verwarnt eigentlich dich? Du? Also, natürlich nur dann, wenn du dir nicht selbst Absolution erteilst. Danke für den Lacher am Morgen.
> Und nur mal ganz am Rande, wenn man austeilt, dann sollte man auch einstecken können. Lerns besser mal jetzt als später. Das kann man immer gebrauchen


So nun ist aber wirklich mal gut. Ich reiche dir/euch mehrfach beide Hände und du kannst einfach nicht gut sein lassen.
Das ist langsam sowas von lächerlich. 
Du machst hier aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten und versuchst einen Skandal zu konstruieren, wo garkeiner ist.
Es steht dir frei dich bei der Redaktion/Verantwortlichen bei mir zu beschweren, hier ist jetzt aber mal gut. 

Vorallem: Du scheinst dich ziemlich darauf eingeschossen zu haben, dass ich Mod bin. Scheint dir ja irgendwas zu bedeuten?! Ob ich nun Mod bin oder nicht, hier wird keiner beleidigt. Und als Mod kann ich immer noch meine Meinung schreiben. Ein Mod ist auch nicht "professionell", weil das ne freiwillige unbezahlte Aufgabe ist. Vielleicht solltest du dich selbst mal nen bisschen informieren, bevor du hier nen Skandal aufbauschst.


Also: Beschwere dich offiziell über mich, wenn du meinst unfair behandelt worden zu sein. Aber mach jetzt hier bitte nicht weiter so eine Welle, wegen eines unbedachten Kommentars meinerseits. 
Ich habe weder die Pflicht noch das Bedürfnis mich weiterhin mit dir zu beschäftigen. Du scheinst mich ja sowieso besser zu kennen, als ich mich selbst und egal was ich schreibe du legst es mir so negativ wie möglich aus.

Wenn du den offiziellen Weg gehen willst: Mach das. 

Und Privatnachrichten mit zweifelhaftem Inhalt brauchts du mir auch nicht mehr zu schicken. Das ist ja wohl nun auch kein Niveau, auf was du dich herab begeben hast. Also melde mich, oder lass mich in Ruhe!


----------



## ING (23. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ob ich nun Mod bin oder nicht, hier wird keiner beleidigt.


seit wann das? hier wird regelmäßig beleidigt (was aufgrund der "kundschaft" durchaus normal ist) und es gibt keine verwarnungen, mir sind auch schon richtige schimpfwörter in gegenwart von mods an den kopf geschmissen wurde ohne das was passierte (ich glaub die mods teilten teilweise sogar die meinung^^). mir persönlich ist das vollkommen egal aber zu sagen das hier niemand beleidigt wird kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## Mothman (23. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> seit wann das? hier wird regelmäßig beleidigt (was aufgrund der "kundschaft" durchaus normal ist) und es gibt keine verwarnungen, mir sind auch schon richtige schimpfwörter in gegenwart von mods an den kopf geschmissen wurde ohne das was passierte (ich glaub die mods teilten teilweise sogar die meinung^^). mir persönlich ist das vollkommen egal aber zu sagen das hier niemand beleidigt wird kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...


Wenn jemand beleidigt und ein Mod das nicht sieht, dann kannst du den Beitrag auch melden.
Dass das nie vorkommt, wollte ich damit nicht sagen, sondern dass wir versuchen das zu unterbinden.


----------



## alu355 (23. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Admin, sondern Mod und einer der nettesten und fairsten, die dir im Netz über den Weg laufen werden.
> Ich habe ihn verwarnt, weil "ekelhafter Schwätzer" eine Beleidigung ist und einfach in keiner Relation zu meinem Posting steht.
> Er kann mir gerne widersprechen, mich eines Besseren belehren, mir Unrecht geben. Aber ich denke nicht, dass ich so aggressiv war, dass ich mich so anpflaumen lassen muss. Und falls ich so aggressiv rüberkam, dann war es - wie schon geschrieben - nie meine Absicht.



"Ich bin Admin" ist so n typischer Spruch - das muß jetzt nicht genau auf den Job bezogen sein.
Aber soweit es den "ekelhaften Schwätzer" angeht, muß ich mich an die eigene Nase fassen.
Das habe ich überlesen, als ich mich zu sehr auf das Zitat fixiert hatte - ja das muß nicht sein.

Schwätzer allein hätte auch gereicht um dem eigenen Unmut genug Ausdruck zu verleihen


----------

